# Spencer Fisher Arrested...



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> UFC fighter Spencer Fisher was arrested in Bettendorf, Iowa, for interfering with an official's duties. What does that mean? Read on:
> 
> "Spencer went to pick up his daughters from school, and he doubled parked because there were no other parking spaces available," [Fisher's manager Mickey] Dubberly stated in an email to MMAjunkie.com. "The police asked Spencer to move his car, and Spencer stated he would only be a second. The police asked him again to move his car, and Spencer kept proceeding to pick up his daughters from school."
> 
> ...


:sarcastic12::sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

:angry07::angry07::angry07::angry07:

I'm glad I pay taxes and know that my tax money is going to put double parkers in jail and pay for their trials.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

John8204 said:


> :angry07::angry07::angry07::angry07:
> 
> I'm glad I pay taxes and know that my tax money is going to put double parkers in jail and pay for their trials.


Yup... im glad that our police is working hard putting those dirty double parkers in jail. Worst of all is that im guessing his daughter had to see him get arrested. Thats just..... dont know what to say.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I want to have the cop explain himself to Paulo Thiago.

Cop - any big busts for you this week

Paulo Thiago - well I managed to take guns away from a dozen gang members in Brazil who did you bust

Cop - oh I managed to lock up a guy for traffic violations

Paulo Thiago - gun or drug trafficers?

Cop - no I believe it was a suburban....but he should be lucky I didn't drag his 11 year old in with him.

Paulo Thiago - well I'm sure the world is a better place for it :confused05:


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

K, I'm not sure I agree entirely this is unjustified. This is saying that a uniformed police officer asked him to move his _illegally _parked car, and he refused. How stupid do you have to be to do that? I sympathize with the problems of picking kids up, but I have very little sympathy for stupidity. If you are knowingly doing something illegal, and a cop asks you nicely to stop, and you tell them to their face to screw off, you're an idiot, and you deserve to get arrested.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> K, I'm not sure I agree entirely this is unjustified. This is saying that a uniformed police officer asked him to move his _illegally _parked car, and he refused. How stupid do you have to be to do that? I sympathize with the problems of picking kids up, but I have very little sympathy for stupidity. If you are knowingly doing something illegal, and a cop asks you nicely to stop, and you tell them to their face to screw off, you're an idiot, and you deserve to get arrested.


Arrested?? Really?? Write the guy a fuckin ticket for crist sakes. Dont arrest him... thats just pety. Especially knowing he is picking his girl up. So did she see her Dad get Arrested or did she have sit there at school because her dad got arrested for trying to pick her up.

And also... Spencer didnt tell the cop "Screw off, you're an idiot" He told her... he will just be a second and then went to pick up his little girl. It is a very polite answer to what the cop could have answered "Alright you have 5min before i write you a ticket"

The more i read your post the more annoying it is. I truly hope that one day you get arrested in-front of your family for throwing a gum wrapper on the floor. Then go and tell people that you deserved it because you know Littering is against the rules.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Arrested?? Really?? Write the guy a fuckin ticket for crist sakes. Dont arrest him... thats just pety. Especially knowing he is picking his girl up. So did she see her Dad get Arrested or did she have sit there at school because her dad got arrested for trying to pick her up.


 Well if you think the cop is petty, which perhaps arrest is, what do you think of Fisher????? Why didn't Fisher just...oh I don't know....move the frigging car????

I think an arrest here is a bit over the top, but you keep skipping over the part that Fisher choose to completely ignore a police officers entirely justifiable request to stop doing something illegal. All he had to do to avoid a ticket or arrest was just move his car.

I would like to know a little more about the dynamic, which I probably never will. The language, attitude and body langauge of both Fisher and the cop involved would matter a lot to me how I think it should play out. If the cop was super aggressive and rude to Fisher when he first asked him to move, then I have more sympathy, and the arrest looks much worse. But if the cop was calm and reasonable when he asks Fisher to move, and he still blows him off, I sure don't have much sympathy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> Well if you think the cop is petty, which perhaps arrest is, what do you think of Fisher????? Why didn't Fisher just...oh I don't know....move the frigging car????
> 
> I think an arrest here is a bit over the top, but you keep skipping over the part that Fisher choose to completely ignore a police officers entirely justifiable request to stop doing something illegal. All he had to do to avoid a ticket or arrest was just move his car.
> 
> I would like to know a little more about the dynamic, which I probably never will. The language, attitude and body langauge of both Fisher and the cop involved would matter a lot to me how I think it should play out. If the cop was super aggressive and rude to Fisher when he first asked him to move, then I have more sympathy, and the arrest looks much worse. But if the cop was calm and reasonable when he asks Fisher to move, and he still blows him off, I sure don't have much sympathy.


Because his kid is waiting for him. If he moved his car the whole process could have probably taken an extra 30min instead of just in and out, have a nice day officer. And like i said... if you care so much, write the guy a ticket. If he was in any way being threatening in his body language that would be the first thing out to the public. The Media loves fighters out of control.

If he received a Ticket i dont think anyone would think anything of it. On the other hand he got ARRESTED.. something that's pretty humiliating and unnecessary. Dont try to justify it.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Prolly a new cop on the job trying to prove himself. Should have been a automatic ticket for not following the cops orders, but an arrest...NOPE


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> If he received a Ticket i dont think anyone would think anything of it. On the other hand he got ARRESTED.. something that's pretty humiliating and unnecessary. Dont try to justify it.


Yeah don't try to justify arresting someone for doing something illegal. Fisher's convenience is far more important than the time of every other person waiting in traffic in front of the school because he is double parked. 

How the hell does Fisher get so much sympathy here? Every douchebag who double parks or parks across 3 spaces or drives along the shoulder and then cuts into line and you think "where is a cop when you need one?", well this time there was a cop there. Good. I have no problem with douchebags being arrested for being douchebags.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Yeah don't try to justify arresting someone for doing something illegal. Fisher's convenience is far more important than the time of every other person waiting in traffic in front of the school because he is double parked.
> 
> How the hell does Fisher get so much sympathy here? Every douchebag who double parks or parks across 3 spaces or drives along the shoulder and then cuts into line and you think "where is a cop when you need one?", well this time there was a cop there. Good. I have no problem with douchebags being arrested for being douchebags.


Yes yes. Land of the free, home of the Brave.

BTW, that cop isn't out giving tickets to moving violations, instead she/he was keeping the school parking lot free for Democracy. So when you wonder why drugs are being sold 2 blocks from the school, know that there is a single file line at the pick-up point.

I know that's how "I" sleep at night.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if anything could be done about the situation, but I'd certainly go in for a free consultation with a law firm. 

That would be my first course of action in almost any negative scenario involving the police.

Over the years ive become less and less trusting in police and the system. my uncle for instance did some stupid things while drunk, got charged with a few felonies, got a lawyer got all the charges dropped to misdemeanors. Anyways he applies to this very nice job, hes practically got it then they tell him they cant hire him because of his criminal record, which was "supposed" to be expunged.

It took him like 9 months for his case to be settled. I don't know how much he got from the government after lawyer and court fees. It was enough to buy the house he now lives in, but all the same it cost him a very good job opportunity because of their mistake. I guess my point is don't trust them and always consult a lawyer.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think double parking is a crime. Some traffic infractions are non-criminal infractions, such as simple speeding, running a stop sign. etc. You can't be arrested for non-criminal infractions. So, there must be something else, or if not, the charges will be dropped.

But even if it is criminal traffic violation, the police have discretion as to whether arrest him or simply give him a citation to appear in court. If this isn't a citation case, the what the **** is?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't **** wit spencer fisher, he gets arrested for picking his daughters up from school, thats real talk son.


God cops are hopeless.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

The majority of cops now are assholes. Theyre not like the cops of yesteryear who wanted to bust proper criminals. These are guys who let the power of enforcement go to their heads, cloud common sense, and alot of the time arrest people for reasons which are pathetic.

As Sideways says, i hope to god his daughter didnt have to witness this, or get left wondering where her daddy was. ******* assholes.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Majortom505 said:


> Yes yes. Land of the free, home of the Brave.
> 
> BTW, that cop isn't out giving tickets to moving violations, instead she/he was keeping the school parking lot free for Democracy. So when you wonder why drugs are being sold 2 blocks from the school, know that there is a single file line at the pick-up point.
> 
> I know that's how "I" sleep at night.


Please tell me at which point something is serious enough for the cops to start enforcing the law again. Just curious. I mean burglary is bad but you don't honestly expect the police to waste their time tracking thieves down while murderers and rapists run loose do you!?!?!?!

There are always worse crimes, it doesn't mean you ignore the trivial ones, surely you can see how retarded that logic is. 

And for everyone saying why not just give him a ticket, the cop wasn't even going to give him a ticket for god's sake, he was getting NOTHING except being asked to move. He got arrested for refusing to move, not because he was double parked.

It isn't like the cop is out of line for asking him to move here, Fisher is being a huge cock bag for double parking and blocking traffic just to save himself a few minutes, which incidentally costs dozens of other people extra time.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Finnsidious said:


> K, I'm not sure I agree entirely this is unjustified. This is saying that a uniformed police officer asked him to move his _illegally _parked car, and he refused. How stupid do you have to be to do that? I sympathize with the problems of picking kids up, but I have very little sympathy for stupidity. If you are knowingly doing something illegal, and a cop asks you nicely to stop, and you tell them to their face to screw off, you're an idiot, and you deserve to get arrested.


Honestly I agree with this. You have to be a complete moron to knowingly and purposely defy the direct order of a police officer. 

If he had a good excuse, like his daughter is trapped inside and the school is on fire, i'm sure the cop would have complied. 

In all seriousness though "there are no more spots" is not a valid reason to break the law. Likewise picking up your child from school does not give you authority to ignore direct orders from uniformed officers.



SideWays222 said:


> The more i read your post the more annoying it is. I truly hope that one day you get arrested in-front of your family for throwing a gum wrapper on the floor. Then go and tell people that you deserved it because you know Littering is against the rules.


To make the story similar you would have to be arrested for refusing to pick up the gum wrapper you just littered after a uniformed officer asked you nicely to do so.

Not saying I would arrest anyone in either situation if I was the cop, but I just think anyone who argues with a cop is a moron.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

They have turned Cops into revenue collectors. Tickets, court cases etc. all generate money for the system. You might think Cops would resist this... but if they do I haven't seen much of it.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Drogo said:


> Please tell me at which point something is serious enough for the cops to start enforcing the law again. Just curious. I mean burglary is bad but you don't honestly expect the police to waste their time tracking thieves down while murderers and rapists run loose do you!?!?!?!
> 
> There are always worse crimes, it doesn't mean you ignore the trivial ones, surely you can see how retarded that logic is.
> 
> ...


No I disagree. It's called prioritizing. A cop harassing parents that have to pick their kids up from school(who do that because the streets aren't safe, which is what we have Cops for) is a misuse of trained personal.

Sure if a Cop stumbles on to an infraction while performing his/her duties they must act, but that isn't what happened.

If the GD streets were safe in the first place then the kids wouldn't need to be picked up.

I'm sure the Officer was assigned this duty and felt the need to act, but the whole point is that that Officer should have been assigned to a real duty.

Keeping cars in line is what we have rent a Cops for. They love making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> They have turned Cops into revenue collectors. Tickets, court cases etc. all generate money for the system. You might think Cops would resist this... but if they do I haven't seen much of it.


Where would you see cops resisting? All those police meetings they hold that are then shown on tv? How exactly would they resist enforcing the law and giving out tickets as deterants?

"Hey boss I don't think it's fun to give speeding tickets I wanna bust the bad guys pew pew"?



Majortom505 said:


> No I disagree. It's called prioritizing. A cop harassing parents that have to pick their kids up from school(who do that because the streets aren't safe, which is what we have Cops for) is a misuse of trained personal.


What if they live in an urban community in which there are no crimes for weeks? What if there have been several complaints that people like Spencer have been parking illegally at the school cause traffic jams?

I live in a small town. There has been one murder here ever. In 20 years. There is the random drunken teenage fight or robbery every now and again but the majority of time cops are out looking for speeders, stop sign violators, and yes, people illegally parked.

Are the officers in my town being misused? Should we send them all downtown where the real crime happens daily, that way when something does happen in my small community there is no one around to help? 



> Sure if a Cop stumbles on to an infraction while performing his/her duties they must act, but that isn't what happened.


How do you know? There is no information given on this in the article. Maybe she had just followed up a **** and murder and just noticed this. Would that make it better somehow to you?

What if the cop lives in a community where there are no more serious crimes that you would consider "regular duties".


If


> the GD streets were safe in the first place then the kids wouldn't need to be picked up.


Again what a ridiculous assumption. What if the school is too far from home to walk? What if the kids have soccer games or other extra curricular activities that they need a drive to? Your assumption the kids are being picked up because the streets are not safe is classic error that because two things occur simultaneously they are somehow related. 




> I'm sure the Officer was assigned this duty and felt the need to act, but the whole point is that that Officer should have been assigned to a real duty.


Again you are assuming this is a crime ridden community. Not every town has crime on a daily basis.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ape City said:


> What if they live in an urban community in which there are no crimes for weeks? What if there have been several complaints that people like Spencer have been parking illegally at the school cause traffic jams?
> 
> I live in a small town. There has been one murder here ever. In 20 years. There is the random drunken teenage fight or robbery every now and again but the majority of time cops are out looking for speeders, stop sign violators, and yes, people illegally parked.
> 
> ...


Your comment is nit picking and a waste of electrons.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Your comment is nit picking and a waste of electrons.


Your comment just shows you have no rebuttal for my logic and are cowering behind a weak insult.

Go look the town up. Population 33 000. 2 high schools in the whole town. Pretty sure there were no "real crimes" occurring, champ.

You were just having a grand ol' time lumping all police officers together so you could insult them for no reason. Guessing you got a ticket recently and are butt hurt over it. (see I can assume things with no evidence, too!)


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Your comment just shows you have no rebuttal for my logic and are cowering behind a weak insult.
> 
> Go look the town up. Population 33 000. 2 high schools in the whole town. Pretty sure there were no "real crimes" occurring, champ.
> 
> You were just having a grand ol' time lumping all police officers together so you could insult them for no reason. Guessing you got a ticket recently and are butt hurt over it. (see I can assume things with no evidence, too!)


Damn you are an annoying twit.

I don't play what if games, I deal with reality.

But... since you do.... what if a bank was being robbed and a trained officer was hanging around the school parking lot.

Your arguments are made up, and done so to force an argument. I can't stand people that do this.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Damn you are an annoying twit.
> 
> I don't play what if games, I deal with reality.
> 
> ...


Dude you missed the entire point of my post. The point is everything you said is based on *assuming * there is another more serious crime going on. Every single point you made relied on some baseless assumption you had no evidence for.

I was simply giving you valid examples of why that may actually be the best use of the officers time such as my own personal town and information about the town he lives in. 

How are details about the town I live in or the town he lives in made up? The only made up scenarios are the ones in your posts.

I started a few sentences with "what if" but he actually does live in a small town. That is besides the point anyways. The point is you were assuming the officer was wasting their time with no evidence about what the crime rate is in that town or if there were an abundance of officers covering hot spots...or really any information at all. You just assumed everything based off the tiny bit of info we had.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just experienced my first school pick up ever. What an ordeal! They take every precaution they can think of to ensure that each child gets safely into the right car with the right person. There were deputies and silly trafic patterns and parking rules and I had to have a cute little apple badge with the correct number to match my babies apple badge.

The whole time I sat in that line taking at least 20 minutes of my so important time I was thinking THANK GOD THEY DO THIS. The way they had it set up it would be close to impossible for the wrong person to take my baby. It was worth every pain in the neck minute.

I was glad the deputies were there. Not only to protect my child but to protect me and people like Spencer from each other. Because if anyone had thought they were special enough to cut in front of me and illegally park so they didn’t have to wait the way the rest of us were doing, Me and that person would have had some words.

Good for that cop.

Shame on Spencer


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I just experienced my first school pick up ever. What an ordeal! They take every precaution they can think of to ensure that each child gets safely into the right car with the right person. There were deputies and silly trafic patterns and parking rules and I had to have a cute little apple badge with the correct number to match my babies apple badge.
> 
> The whole time I sat in that line taking at least 20 minutes of my so important time I was thinking THANK GOD THEY DO THIS. The way they had it set up it would be close to impossible for the wrong person to take my baby. It was worth every pain in the neck minute.
> 
> ...


 I don't usually agree with your MMA opinions, but this is very well said.
I have a school age son and daughter, and every time the hassle gets to me, I try to remind myself the same thing.

Rep.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Fisher was parking illegally, was asked to move, and refused. That's a justified arrest.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Fisher was parking illegally, was asked to move, and refused. That's a justified arrest.


Yea better get the evil double parkers off the streets. A cops job is to do what is best to fix the situation fairly and quickly. Nothing that is illegal because its an "Annoying" crime is an arrest worthy crime. By annoying i mean something that has very little if any effects on the people around him. Using force and arresting him promotes unnecessary violence. Next time someone drops a crumb on my shoe and tells me "I'll pick it up in a second, bro" will be tackled to the ground and made an example of.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

All i have to say about the DAMN POLICE! IS thats you cant live with them! OR without them! F U POLICE! :bye02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

My thoughts.

Never take one persons word for it. I am a cop myself. A lot of times people see X when dealing with the cops when actually Z happened.

Personally, if I am trying to be cool with someone who is in violation of a law, and they are a total asshole, I will make it my mission to make sure that they recieve the strictist punishment I could give them. Thats why you don't be an asshole for no reason. It makes sense to me.



MMAnWEED said:


> Yea better get the evil double parkers off the streets. A cops job is to do what is best to fix the situation fairly and quickly. Nothing that is illegal because its an "Annoying" crime is an arrest worthy crime. By annoying i mean something that has very little if any effects on the people around him. Using force and arresting him promotes unnecessary violence. Next time someone drops a crumb on my shoe and tells me "I'll pick it up in a second, bro" will be tackled to the ground and made an example of.


I'm pretty sure it's our job to decide what is arrest worth and what isn't, not you. Arresting someone does not promote violence, unless that person willfully has a violent reaction to it.

Does anyone really think it went like this:

Cop: Please move your car

Fisher: No

Cop: Okay, you're going to jail.

LOL. Fat chance it was even remotely similar to that. My guess is Fisher was giving such attitude and running his mouth that the Police Officer arrested him for obstructing a police officer in the line of duty. Thats the only section I can think of off the top of my head (in Ca at least). I doubt someone can be arrested simply for double parking.

Does anyone know what he was charged with?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Also, if it takes you to the point of arresting someone and its not a major crime, you fail as a cop. Know WHEN to use the last resort option. If spencer was drunk and throwing flying knees okay i get it but he was not. Using force for something that stupid only encourages it from the victims in the future. Some people have a little bit too much Neanderthal in them.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> Does anyone really think it went like this:
> 
> ...


Haha good point.

Sucks to be made the example of, but school is just kicking back into gear and this will probably go a long way to keep others from trying to pull the same stuff.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Double post


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> Never take one persons word for it. I am a cop myself. A lot of times people see X when dealing with the cops when actually Z happened.
> 
> ...


He said he's be a second and proceeded to walk away. All he did. Unjustifiable. Oh and the charges of "interfering with an official's duties" were dropped.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Well i never thought it went down like as was quoted before, and i know Spencer being a fighter had some attitude, but for it to lead to this is what i thought was silly....

The cop obviously said your ether moving your car or getting arrested... Well F non of us should truly even have an opinion until we know the (whole) story anyway... :confused05:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> My thoughts.
> 
> Never take one persons word for it. I am a cop myself. A lot of times people see X when dealing with the cops when actually Z happened.
> 
> ...


it is cool to have a police officers opinion on the subject. :thumbsup:


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

Double parking with no parking spots available doesn't make much sense to me. Unless, I am misunderstanding the term "double parking".


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

SRCSBaseball said:


> Double parking with no parking spots available doesn't make much sense to me. Unless, I am misunderstanding the term "double parking".


Double parking as i know it is parking parallel to a car already parallel parked next to the curb.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Also, if it takes you to the point of arresting someone and its not a major crime, you fail as a cop. Know WHEN to use the last resort option. If spencer was drunk and throwing flying knees okay i get it but he was not. Using force for something that stupid only encourages it from the victims in the future. Some people have a little bit too much Neanderthal in them.


LOL. So cops should only arrest on major crimes? You are so incredibly clueless it's funny. FYI running from a cop, and driving away when attempted to be pulled over are not considered "major crimes". Neither is theft, battery, identity theft, sometimes forgery, possession of a meth pipe, hypothermic needle, misdemeanor warrants, ect.. Good thing I fail as a cop and take those people to jail.



MMAnWEED said:


> He said he's be a second and proceeded to walk away. All he did. Unjustifiable. Oh and the charges of "interfering with an official's duties" were dropped.


Again, that's his story which I'm sure is very different from the cops. FYI the charges are dropped by the DA, not the police department. The arrest was lawful otherwise there would be a lawsuit against the cop... not just the DA refusing to file the report because they are to worried they MIGHT lose their 97% conviction rate. I can't tell you how many times I've had a damn good case but charges are dropped because the DA was afraid they would lose a trial.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LOL. So cops should only arrest on major crimes? You are so incredibly clueless it's funny. FYI running from a cop, and driving away when attempted to be pulled over are not considered "major crimes". Neither is theft, battery, identity theft, sometimes forgery, possession of a meth pipe, hypothermic needle, misdemeanor warrants, ect.. Good thing I fail as a cop and take those people to jail.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, that's his story which I'm sure is very different from the cops. FYI the charges are dropped by the DA, not the police department. The arrest was lawful otherwise there would be a lawsuit against the cop... not just the DA refusing to file the report because they are to worried they MIGHT lose their 97% conviction rate. I can't tell you how many times I've had a damn good case but charges are dropped because the DA was afraid they would lose a trial.


Youre comparing double parking to theft? hmmmm. Also, what im saying is its LAST RESORT to arrest someone for double parking and if it comes down to it without the other person being a threat you fail as cop. 

So what youre saying is its up to interpretation and im giving you MY interpretation. Don't call me clueless. Name calling is immature dont you think? My best friend is a cop and he's the best representation of a true cop and i've always been a big fan from my experiences with law enforcement so by no means do i think negatively of you fellas but this situation is just awful in my mind.


----------



## hunterx (Apr 8, 2010)

I think it hilarious that you get a statement from Fisher's management and everyone accepts that as the entire story. If that is things work i guess OJ really didn't do it. I suspect there is probably another side to this and the interaction may not have been quite as simple as stated for someone to get arrested.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Youre comparing double parking to theft? hmmmm. Also, what im saying is its LAST RESORT to arrest someone for double parking and if it comes down to it without the other person being a threat you fail as cop.


You said if you arrest someone for low level crimes. I gave examples of some low level crimes. Double parking is an infraction and not in itself something you can arrest someone for. This is why I asked for the charges against Fisher.



> So what youre saying is its up to interpretation and im giving you MY interpretation. Don't call me clueless. Name calling is immature dont you think?


It was a mis-understanding. I thought by major crimes you were referring to robbers, burglars, carjackers, ect. That is what I consider major crimes. You said that cops fail if they arrest someone for a low level crime. Well there's a lot of low level crimes that I do arrest people for regularly, and I don't think I fail in any sense as a cop.



> My best friend is a cop and he's the best representation of a true cop and i've always been a big fan from my experiences with law enforcement so by no means do i think negatively of you fellas but this situation is just awful in my mind.


:thumb02: Thanks bro. I appreciate the support. The only thing I ask is that you look at both sides to the story, instead of just the guy being arrested.

My second day ever on duty (in training) me and my training officer attempted to pull over a car for the passenger not wearing a seatbelt. Well where we were was right next to where the driver and passenger lived. So the second we hit the lights, they pulled into their driveway and tried to run into the house. We stopped them which turned into an all out brawl. Next thing I know this guys family members (uncles / brothers / cousins) were running out of the house to jump in the fight. It was 7 on 2 for a good 45 seconds before backup arrived (felt like hours). We were tasing people, sticking people, punching people, ect. Everything we had to do for our safety.

Eventually we had backup arrive and everyone went to jail. Me and my training officer were both okay with minor injuries. In the jail all these guys kept saying was "I can't believe all of this happened because of a seatbelt."

Lesson learned: Don't ever listen to just one side of the story. Just like these guys thought it was all because of a seatbelt, I'm sure Fisher thought it was all because of double parking.

I'm sure Spencer's story is going to differ greatly from the cops story.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> Youre comparing double parking to theft? hmmmm. Also, what im saying is its LAST RESORT to arrest someone for double parking and if it comes down to it without the other person being a threat you fail as cop.
> 
> So what youre saying is its up to interpretation and im giving you MY interpretation. Don't call me clueless. Name calling is immature dont you think? My best friend is a cop and he's the best representation of a true cop and i've always been a big fan from my experiences with law enforcement so by no means do i think negatively of you fellas but this situation is just awful in my mind.


......your name is two of my three favorite things.... your avi is.... the best evah!....how could you be so wrong?

The issue is not double parking. The issue is my kids safety. Spencer's kids safety and every other kid there. 

Any adult on that property not only has a responsibility to follow all rules but also to set an example to the kids on how you follow the rules and treat others especially police with respect. What kind of person allows any situation to escalate to the point that they could be arrested at their kids school?


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> It was a mis-understanding. I thought by major crimes you were referring to robbers, burglars, carjackers, ect. That is what I consider major crimes. You said that cops fail if they arrest someone for a low level crime. Well there's a lot of low level crimes that I do arrest people for regularly, and I don't think I fail in any sense as a cop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problemo. Keep doing your job with pride. I respect your opinion.



oldfan said:


> ......your name is two of my three favorite things.... your avi is.... the best evah!....how could you be so wrong?
> 
> The issue is not double parking. The issue is my kids safety. Spencer's kids safety and every other kid there.
> 
> Any adult on that property not only has a responsibility to follow all rules but also to set an example to the kids on how you follow the rules and treat others especially police with respect. What kind of person allows any situation to escalate to the point that they could be arrested at their kids school?


Thanks brotha and I think we can agree to disagree on this one. A few hits on the bong and now i have no will to argue anymore haha. :smoke01:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> No problemo. Keep doing your job with pride. I respect your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brotha and I think we can agree to disagree on this one. A few hits on the bong and now i have no will to argue anymore haha. :smoke01:


:smoke01::smoke01:.....uhh what?... your avi is the ...best evah!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> :smoke01::smoke01:.....uhh what?... your avi is the ...best evah!


:smoke01:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> The majority of cops now are assholes. Theyre not like the cops of yesteryear who wanted to bust proper criminals. These are guys who let the power of enforcement go to their heads, cloud common sense, and alot of the time arrest people for reasons which are pathetic.
> 
> As Sideways says, i hope to god his daughter didnt have to witness this, or get left wondering where her daddy was. ******* assholes.


The cops of yesteryear were in the pocket of organized crime, wtf are you talking about. Cops have always been corrupt and retarded. Low wages, high risk, and large amounts of power is the perfect combination to attract nothing but dumb people who want to abuse others. 

The charges were fraudulent. People sue the police over shit like this all the time and win. Give the guy a ticket for the infraction he actually committed and go the **** away.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> The cops of yesteryear were in the pocket of organized crime, wtf are you talking about. Cops have always been corrupt and retarded. Low wages, high risk, and large amounts of power is the perfect combination *to attract nothing but dumb people who want to abuse others.*


Wow. Just wow. Every single statement (except high risk) is so off the charts I just don't even know where to start.



> The charges were fraudulent. People sue the police over shit like this all the time and win. Give the guy a ticket for the infraction he actually committed and go the **** away.


And how do you know the charges were fraudulent? It's pretty safe to say thats your opinion... which is incredibly clouded because of your view on cops.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> You said if you arrest someone for low level crimes. I gave examples of some low level crimes. Double parking is an infraction and not in itself something you can arrest someone for. This is why I asked for the charges against Fisher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People liked you are the reason that cops are a joke.

Chasing someone into their home because of a seatbelt? olololo

I can guess how the interaction played...

"My Gawd Johnson, these men don't have seatbelts on! Let's get them!

...."Oh wait they live right there, they are going to try to get away! Stop! FREEZE!" *pulls gun*,

Of course they ignored you because it was a ****ing seatbelt and they wanted to walk in their home.

But no...Johnny Badass had to high tail in there to stop these "criminals"

"Suspects resisting arrest! They were not wearing a seatbelt! I repeat THEY WERE NOT WEARING A SEATBELT! REQUESTING BACKUP!"

"Suspects are (probably) armed"

Then you went over and beat the shit out of them.

"Hoo! That'll teach these wrong-doers to wear their seatbelts next time!.....Good work Johnson, let's sprinkle some crack on them and get the hell out of here"

:sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Wow. Just wow. Every single statement (except high risk) is so off the charts I just don't even know where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know the charges were fraudulent? It's pretty safe to say thats your opinion... which is incredibly clouded because of your view on cops.


That is one of the go to vague laws they use when they want to throw their power around. If the situation wasn't correctly described there would be a conflicting report and the charges wouldn't be immediately talked about getting dropped. The cop fucked up and decided to trump up charges on someone who can actually afford a lawyer. They do this to poor people all the time and they just end up fucked and in jail for no reason.

My view of cops is shaped by having met over 100 cops and every single one of them meeting my description and their historic record of abuse and corruption.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> That is one of the go to vague laws they use when they want to throw their power around. If the situation wasn't correctly described there would be a conflicting report and the charges wouldn't be immediately talked about getting dropped. The cop fucked up and decided to trump up charges on someone who can actually afford a lawyer. They do this to poor people all the time and they just end up fucked and in jail for no reason.
> 
> My view of cops is shaped by having met over 100 cops and every single one of them meeting my description and their historic record of abuse and corruption.


Yep, **** the police.

I've had these uneducated ****s talk to me any type of way on the street just because they think their badge makes them King Shit. Maybe my brown skin belies the fact that I've never committed even a traffic violation in my life.

One of these days I'm a take one of their badges and shove it straight up their ass if they step out of line....

Speaking of which, you know whats funny about these phonies.

They go to a club acting like the toolbags they are, can pick a fight with someone get their shit pushed in, then you get a trumped up "Assaulting an off-duty officer" charge..


LOL

I repeat , **** the police.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yep, **** the police.
> 
> I've had these uneducated ****s talk to me any type of way on the street just because they think their badge makes them King Shit. Maybe my brown skin belies the fact that I've never committed even a traffic violation in my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Good God, I had no idea people were actually THIS un-educated when it comes to the law. It doesn't surprise me that you have the views on law enforcement that you do.



Roflcopter said:


> People liked you are the reason that cops are a joke.
> 
> Chasing someone into their home because of a seatbelt? olololo
> 
> ...


The sad part is that you are actually being serious.

A seatbelt, like speeding, red light, and stop sign, are against the law. We have EVERY right to detain them for violating infractions in our presence. This was an agreement signed by everyone when they were given their driver's licenses.

We saw a violation, the suspect(s) knew that we were going to detain them for the violation. The suspects knowing we were detaining them pulled into their driveway and began running towards the front door.

In OUR position we don't know why they're running. We have a legal reason to detain someone for a minor violation, and they turn it into an all out brawl. Ask yourself why someone would do that. 

They could have a felony no bail warrant for murder. They could have weapons, they could be going to get weapons to use on us. The fact is that we just don't know. Letting someone enter a house while we're sitting in a driveway is a MAJOR officer safety issue. I'm not going to have my family deal with my death all because I let some dude run in a house and get a gun to use on me. People want to hurt cops. Someone running into a closed area containing God knows what is obviously planning on doing something bad to you. It's common sense really. When people run, it's for a reason. Not because they just feel like running.

You don't want suspect(s) pursued because of the cause of the original violation? Do you have any idea how many serious criminal are caught because of minor traffic vioations and consensual encounters? It's obvious you don't. Your logic is flawed on so many levels it's amazing.



osmium said:


> That is one of the go to vague laws they use when they want to throw their power around. If the situation wasn't correctly described there would be a conflicting report and the charges wouldn't be immediately talked about getting dropped. The cop fucked up and decided to trump up charges on someone who can actually afford a lawyer. They do this to poor people all the time and they just end up fucked and in jail for no reason.


No. There is always conflicting reports. The susepct(s) always have a different view than we do. Just because it's conflicting doesn't mean it wasn't lawful or correct.

The DA decides whether to file the case or not, not some attorney somewhere. If the DA doesn't want to lose his 97% conviction rate, and senses that there is even a slight chance he may lose come trial time, he drops and dismisses the charges. That does NOT mean that the charges weren't credible in the first place. Typically if a false arrest was made a lawsuit against the department would ensue. Let me know when that happens with Fisher and I'll agree the cop screwed up. That is rare though, and I'm willing to bet the DA just decided not to file the case.

Again, you speak so openly against cops and laws when your knowledge of the criminal justice system is obviously extremely elementary. You seem to have the mindset of "Well some cops were mean to me once, so they're all assholes."

It's okay. Most average citizens only see cops when they get pulled over for doing something wrong. They they get a ticket and hate the police. They have no idea what the job entails.




> My view of cops is shaped by having met over 100 cops and every single one of them meeting my description and their historic record of abuse and corruption.


There's hundreds of thousands of cops in the US. A few are corrupt, as with every profession. You judge all cops because of a few bad experiences. Extremely dumb logic IMO. Every cop is different. No one cop handles every situation the same.



Roflcopter said:


> People liked you are the reason that cops are a joke.
> 
> Chasing someone into their home because of a seatbelt? olololo
> 
> ...





osmium said:


> That is one of the go to vague laws they use when they want to throw their power around. If the situation wasn't correctly described there would be a conflicting report and the charges wouldn't be immediately talked about getting dropped. The cop fucked up and decided to trump up charges on someone who can actually afford a lawyer. They do this to poor people all the time and they just end up fucked and in jail for no reason.
> 
> My view of cops is shaped by having met over 100 cops and every single one of them meeting my description and their historic record of abuse and corruption.





Roflcopter said:


> Yep, **** the police.
> 
> I've had these uneducated ****s talk to me any type of way on the street just because they think their badge makes them King Shit. Maybe my brown skin belies the fact that I've never committed even a traffic violation in my life.


Uneducated? I'd LOVE to hear how you know the education of the police officer speaking to you. Your brown skin? Now you're bringing race into this? Perfect. Keep living your life of ignorance. See where that takes you.



> One of these days I'm a take one of their badges and shove it straight up their ass if they step out of line....


OOooohhhhhhhh soooooo scared. What a tough guy!



> Speaking of which, you know whats funny about these phonies.
> 
> They go to a club acting like the toolbags they are, can pick a fight with someone get their shit pushed in, then you get a trumped up "Assaulting an off-duty officer" charge..


I know high school students who have more knowledge of basic criminal justice than you. Quite sad.

If an officer gets in a fight off duty the other person is not charged with assaulting a police officer... moron. In our department (and every other department that I know of), if you get into an off duty incident (fight), you are punished severely. Unpaid days off where they take your badge and gun away. Sometimes you get fined. If you get into a couple off duty incidents then you will likely be fired.

Most cops are smart enough to know throw away a 100K job just to fight with some tool at a club.

FYI I hate clubs because of the toolbags (sounds similar to you) who go there.




> LOL
> 
> I repeat , **** the police.


Considering your obviously flawed logic and lack of intellect, I'm glad you have this view. I wouldn't want someone that dumb lacking the common sense to see that cops are there to help the community thinking any other way.

I'd love to hear you say that when your car gets jacked or your house gets broken into. Something tells me you'll be running to the cops for help.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Good God, I had no idea people were actually THIS un-educated when it comes to the law. It doesn't surprise me that you have the views on law enforcement that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suspects are armed! Officer down!

:laugh: You cops are too funny. OMG HE HAS A WEAPON! I know this because he wanted to avoid a ticket for a seatbelt "infraction". Does it make you feel like a big man to chase people into their houses over seatbelts? Did you have a quota to reach? LOL at you. Knowing cops, you probably instigated the fight because you think your **** is a lot bigger than it actually is just because you have a badge and a gun.

Yeah, I'm aware of all the speeders that get unlawfully searched and then arrested for having a gram or so of Marijuana. OH MY GAWD! PLEASE KEEP THESE MEN OF THE STREETS! THEY ARE RECREATIONALLY SMOKING WEED! O lawwwd!

Really? Except there's dozens of instances of that happening. Moron.

Says the donut eating cop who chases people into their houses for seatbelts. You are a regular Paulo Thiago aren't you?

Nope.....**** the police. They never catch anyone anyway. Why would they spend time and money doing that when they can arrest people for not wearing their seatbelts? :confused03:


Oh and before you call me for bullshit, a dude shot up the place right next to my house at a party and I didn't call the cops or snitch.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Good God, I had no idea people were actually THIS un-educated when it comes to the law. It doesn't surprise me that you have the views on law enforcement that you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had mostly bad encounters with Cops too. In spite of taking a statement that is about 10000 cops you took it personally, you make a fine case for yourself. Unfortunetly by taking it personal you miss the point that most encounters with cops are detestable. Cocky, officious, Bullys that seem to adore the power they have.

No matter how great you are, the fact is most Cops suck.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumb02:



There's was a great quote from a member on another forum, he basically said that all of the cops he knew personally, or the high school kids that he knew that would become cops were all the violent, loser kids who were outcasts because they weren't popular, rich or intelligent. They were basically your average D-C students who just wanted a license to shoot people.

I just finished high school and from my experiences, I can say that is pretty much the truth.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Suspects are armed! Officer down!
> 
> :laugh: You cops are too funny. OMG HE HAS A WEAPON! I know this because he wanted to avoid a ticket for a seatbelt "infraction". Does it make you feel like a big man to chase people into their houses over seatbelts? Did you have a quota to reach? LOL at you. Knowing cops, you probably instigated the fight because you think your **** is a lot bigger than it actually is just because you have a badge and a gun.


Jeash. Again. You are completely unable to grasp basic logic. Let me guess, you failed the high school exit exam?

Guess what, people don't really care about infractions as small as a seatbelt violation. People do care if they have warrants / drugs / weapons that they don't want cops to find. I have never instigated a fight on duty in my life. People with things to hide however are quick to fight, and would be even quicker to kill me if they could.



> Yeah, I'm aware of all the speeders that get unlawfully searched and then arrested for having a gram or so of Marijuana. OH MY GAWD! PLEASE KEEP THESE MEN OF THE STREETS! THEY ARE RECREATIONALLY SMOKING WEED! O lawwwd!


Who's talking about weed? Again, you are utterly clueless. If someone commits a minor traffic violation, and there is probably cause (Look it up... better yet, don't even try. You obviously wouldn't understand), we have EVERY right to search their vehicle and or person. Because of this, MANY significant felony arrests are made. Not just a gram of weed.



> Really? Except there's dozens of instances of that happening. Moron.


If the car smells like weed, then we have every right to search the car. That's obviously too much for someone like yourself to understand. FYI we don't arrest at my department for less than 3 ounces of weed. It's a ticket and they go on their stoney little way.



> Says the donut eating cop who chases people into their houses for seatbelts. You are a regular Paulo Thiago aren't you?


LOL. Donut eating? Really? I workout 5-6 days a week. I am a total health nut. But.... yeah.... back to your world.



> Nope.....**** the police. They never catch anyone anyway. Why would they spend time and money doing that when they can arrest people for not wearing their seatbelts? :confused03:


Yeah. I mean I didn't catch two Azusa 13 gangsters with guns last week. I didn't catch a West Covina 13 gangster with a machete last month. I guess thats never catching anyone. Guess what? I pulled them over for "minor" traffic violations too. Guess I shouldn't have "unlawfully" searched them. Poor poor gangsters.... victims of a fat donut eating cop abusing his power...




> Oh and before you call me for bullshit, a dude shot up the place right next to my house at a party and I didn't call the cops or snitch.


You really are dumber than a bag of rocks. What if someone was bleeding out inside the house. What if an innocent bystander was shot on the street. What if no one else called it in, but you didn't want to "snitch". Someone could have died because of you thinking you have some sort of pride by not calling the cops. Good one.

Not to mention the quicker the info gets to the police the quicker we respond / contain and have a better shot at catching the guys doing the shooting. But because of people like you, the guys probably got away and live to kill more people (probably innocent bystanders). And I get the bad rep? Awesome man. You just keep trucking.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So there are people here that actually think THAT you should get arrested for double parking a car to pick up your kid from school??? ARRESTED??? you guys know how ******* humiliating that can be ESPECIALLY in a surrounding area like that.?? wtf ever happened to giving a damn ticket??


Crazy...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Jeash. Again. You are completely unable to grasp basic logic. Let me guess, you failed the high school exit exam?
> 
> Guess what, people don't really care about infractions as small as a seatbelt violation. People do care if they have warrants / drugs / weapons that they don't want cops to find. I have never instigated a fight on duty in my life. People with things to hide however are quick to fight, and would be even quicker to kill me if they could.
> 
> ...


1 in 1000 does not constitute many. The weekly weed busts do not constitute as "serious".


Oh alright. My bad. I should've known, afterall you specialize in on-foot chases of people who don't wear seatbelts and doubleparkers.


So why did you search them anyway? "Probable cause?" LOL
They should've bleached their skin, the noobs.


No, it doesn't make me dumb, if means I mind by own business and am not a snitch.

Someone else snitched though so the cops showed up and the incompetents took 4 hours to arrest one guy holed up in the house.

Funny stuff.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, you post ONE situation. On average I'm willing to bet there's over 1000 things cops do right for ever one they do wrong. You keep focusing on the one though.

Here's just a couple of "unlawfully" detained people for minor violation.
















This guy just beat someone halfway to death prior to being contacted.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Again, you post ONE situation. On average I'm willing to bet there's over 1000 things cops do right for ever one they do wrong. You keep focusing on the one though.
> 
> Here's just a couple of "unlawfully" detained people for minor violation.
> 
> ...


Karma is a bitch isn't it?


But I like how we are comparing the oodles of videos of police brutality(and there's probably at least 2x more that we don't see, at least...) and criminal scum.

Because it's a proper comparison.

Apples to apples.
Scum to scum.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Lot of hate on the cops around here, wow! But I guess if you look at the MMA demographic, I shouldn't be shocked.
Personally (age 33) I've never had a really nasty encounter with a cop or even hassled for no reason. If anything I've been let off the hook a couple times for lesser violations.
Out of the umteen thousands of arrests and traffic violations every single day, very few are unjustafied...hell if anything there are to many easy going cops.

I think a lot of the insults against cops are undeserved, them and teachers get the worst reputations as a whole for the actions of the few.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> 1 in 1000 does not constitute many. The weekly weed busts do not constitute as "serious".


You're also completely unable to pay attention. I consider that a low level crime and have already stated it's not serious.




> Oh alright. My bad. I should've known, afterall you specialize in on-foot chases of people who don't wear seatbelts and doubleparkers.


No. I chase people who run because well.... they have a reason to run. If you don't understand by now that someone doesn't run because they want to get out of a seatbelt ticket, then I give up. It's like teaching geometry to a second grader.




> So why did you search them anyway? "Probable cause?" LOL
> They should've bleached their skin, the noobs.


Typical. I find guns and a machete on someone who will almost certainly use them to kill someone, and you are asking why I searched them.

Well if you must know, they were known gangsters on parole. Being on parole subjects you to searches at any time. So yes, because of probable cause... moron.




> No, it doesn't make me dumb, if means I mind by own business and am not a snitch.


What are we in second grade? "You told the teacher!" LOL

Last I checked reporting a felony and attempted murder is more of a right for the common good of the community to report than a "snitch".

It's okay. I can only pray one day that when you get hit by a stray bullet someone else "snitches" so that you may get the help you deserve.



> Someone else snitched though so the cops showed up and the incompetents took 4 hours to arrest one guy holed up in the house.
> 
> Funny stuff.


Barricaded armed suspect who just shot someone. Thats a pretty typical amount of time for a situation like that. You rush things and people can die. Thats not the time to play John Wayne.



Roflcopter said:


> Karma is a bitch isn't it?
> 
> 
> But I like how we are comparing the oodles of videos of police brutality(and there's probably at least 2x more that we don't see, at least...) and criminal scum.
> ...


One fights for the general good of society. The other fights to terrorize society and bring chaos. Law and order must be preserved. If it wasn't for cops you probably wouldn't be sitting comfortably typing on your computer right now.

If you don't get this by now, you are hopeless.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Arrested?? Really?? Write the guy a fuckin ticket for crist sakes. Dont arrest him... thats just pety. Especially knowing he is picking his girl up. So did she see her Dad get Arrested or did she have sit there at school because her dad got arrested for trying to pick her up.
> 
> And also... Spencer didnt tell the cop "Screw off, you're an idiot" He told her... he will just be a second and then went to pick up his little girl. It is a very polite answer to what the cop could have answered "Alright you have 5min before i write you a ticket"
> 
> The more i read your post the more annoying it is. I truly hope that one day you get arrested in-front of your family for throwing a gum wrapper on the floor. Then go and tell people that you deserved it because you know Littering is against the rules.



Sideways I totally agree mate, sometimes the world misses out on common sense, and this is definitely one of those occassions.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> People liked you are the reason that cops are a joke.
> 
> Chasing someone into their home because of a seatbelt? olololo
> 
> ...



LMAO, gotta agree with you. But the problem can't be blamed on just police officers individually, it's the whole "police culture" where machismo attitude and personality disorders outweigh professionalism. Police discretion is just too subjective. 

Pheelsgood INC. is a perfect example, he said he likes to give the biggest punishment/fines to assholes using his police discretion. There is no law against being and asshole but these "trained professionals" turn their duty/job into a personal matter instead of being professionals and in some cases end up abusing their power. BTW I support pay increases for LEO's hoping that better wages will lead to better trained, educated and professional officer's.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Karma is a bitch isn't it?
> 
> 
> But I like how we are comparing the oodles of videos of police brutality(and there's probably at least 2x more that we don't see, at least...) and criminal scum.
> ...












I can't believe what this thread has become.

It's about Spencer fisher. 

when a police officer says you can't park there please move your car. There is only one appropriate answer,... yes sir. anything else is just stupid.

pheelgood you are wasting your time. This...person will spend much time learning the system from the inside.

rofie, how about that account bet tough guy? Randy/Toney loser goes away.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

AlexZ said:


> LMAO, gotta agree with you. But the problem can't be blamed on just police officers individually, it's the whole "police culture" where machismo attitude and personality disorders outweigh professionalism. Police discretion is just too subjective.


It's not a perfect system, but it's one of the best in the world.



> Pheelsgood INC. is a perfect example, he said he likes to give the biggest punishment/fines to assholes using his police discretion. There is no law against being and asshole but these "trained professionals" turn their duty/job into a personal matter instead of being professionals and in some cases end up abusing their power. BTW I support pay increases for LEO's hoping that better wages will lead to better trained, educated and professional officer's.


1. I am very educated

2. I am very professional

I'm a person, just like you. I respect everyone who I stop and I expect the same. There is no law against being an asshole, but there is common sense. It's not the smartest idea to be an asshole to someone who has you detained for something you did wrong. Especially when that person decides if you get a ticket / arrested or not.

Discretion varies with each situation. I typically take the situation as a whole. Think about it this way:

If you pull two drivers over for the same exact violation... which is minor. Lets say rolling a stop sign. One driver starts popping off attitude. Saying he never rolled the stop sign, **** cops, pigs, ect. The other driver apologizes and says he's been having a stressful day and just wants to get home.

Thats when discretion comes in. I would certainly give a ticket to the asshole and probably advise the guy who admitted he was wrong.

That is the whole point of having discretion.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

> It's not a perfect system, but it's one of the best in the world.


Sorry but the brotherhood that cops share is "not one of the best in the world." It usually resorts to watching each others back (which is usually a good thing), but also entails that they look the other way when one of their own do something wrong.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, like the homophobe that released that young black kid to Jeffrey Dahmer, only to later get his job back and get promoted to captain.

What a joke.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Please keep the discussion on topic, and civil.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah back on topic, I have two uncles that are cops and even though they won't corrupt their job for another cop, they do share a special relationship of protection!raise01:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The thread is about Spencer Fisher getting arrested because he was double-parked.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> The thread is about Spencer Fisher getting arrested because he was double-parked.


Sounds ridiculous when you put it in words, doesnt it?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he created a disturbance is what happened!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> The thread is about Spencer Fisher getting arrested because he was double-parked.


No. you can't be arrested for double parking. There's more to this story. That's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No. you can't be arrested for double parking. There's more to this story. That's all I'm trying to say.


Well until they release more info we have to go by what we know. So far... Fisher got arrested for being double parked.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No. you can't be arrested for double parking. There's more to this story. That's all I'm trying to say.


Obviously. If a cop tells to move your car, and you refuse and keep walking, first, your not too bright, and second expect to get arrested. The guy really is a dumb ass if he thought he was going to get away with it. What, did he flash his UFC badge?

Sheesh. :doh01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It said he got arrested for a disturbance!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Obviously. If a cop tells to move your car, and you refuse and keep walking, first, your not too bright, and second expect to get arrested. The guy really is a dumb ass if he thought he was going to get away with it. What, did he flash his UFC badge?
> 
> Sheesh. :doh01:


Lol this is so funny... do you listen to yourself?? So now because you want keep GOING to pick your child up from school when a cop tells you to move your car you should EXPECT to get arrested?? Thats ridiculous that people are accepting this. Were not slaves to cops for fucks sake. "HAY MOVE YOUR CAR" "IL BE RIGHT BACK" "ALRIGHT SIR YOUR GETTING A TICKET" Thats how it should have gone. You being alright for someone getting arrested because he didnt bow down to cops is fucin pathetic FOR DOUBLE PARKING A DAMN CAR SO HE CAN PICK HIS CHILD UP.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that does sound a little screw up!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure what country you're from, but here you do what the police say. It's not up for debate. By all means if you want to be stubborn and make your own rules, please have at it. Enjoy the inside of a cell for the night with a grinning 250 lb. red neck (actually pick your ethnicity). 

But to the wise, do what they say—especially if you have kids you need to set an example for.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he probably should've been a little smarter!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Not sure what country you're from, but here you do what the police say. It's not up for debate. By all means if you want to be stubborn and make your own rules, please have at it. Enjoy the inside of a cell for the night with a grinning 250 lb. red neck (actually pick your ethnicity).
> 
> But to the wise, do what they say—especially if you have kids you need to set an example for.


I GET IT!! Thats exactly what im trying to arguy. People are alright with it being like that. If you dont want to move your double parked car.. then the cop calls a towing service and moves it. Not fucing arrest the damn guy. Im from US i know what its like and i know that its fucked up. You proof my point exactly by being ok with the way things are.

I cant wait till we get chips in our heads that when we ever do something wrong we get shocked to death. Ofcourse people like you wouldn't have a problem with that.

Youd prolly just say "WELL FOLLOW THE LAW AND WE WOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah maybe Fischer wasn't thinking clearly!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I GET IT!! Thats exactly what im trying to arguy. People are alright with it being like that. ....


I'm totally alright with it. If a cop tells me to move my car I'll move it. Easiest decision in the world. Life can be so easy when you make good decisions. I'd even enjoy a good chuckle watching a guy getting arrested who decided he was going to do his own thing.




kantowrestler said:


> Yeah maybe Fischer wasn't thinking clearly!


We all do stupid things. I'm sure Spencer is regretting his decision, and much wiser now. But the idea that some people think we should have a choice when to obey of disobey the police. Sheesh man. Boggles the mind.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I think I would do the same thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I probably would move my car too just because i know how unreasonable cops can be. BUT if a grown man sais il be back in 10min to pick up my daughter THEN the cop should have 2 options. Give the guy a ticket or call a towing truck. If he hasnt moved it by the time the towing truck gets there then tough luck. Getting arrested should NOT be one of the options. Jesus crist you guys are like slaves.. its pathetic.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I probably would move my car too just because i know how unreasonable cops can be. ....


So there you go. The system works. Guys like you will only listen if there's a severe enough consequence. But at least it makes you act, and as a result, situations remain safe and smooth for every one. Everybody wins, except a few rebels who take a ride downtown.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And Fischer was a rebel!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Calminian said:


> So there you go. The system works. Guys like you will only listen if there's a severe enough consequence. But at least it makes you act, and as a result, situations remain safe and smooth for every one. Everybody wins, except a few rebels who take a ride downtown.


I wouldnt say im a rebel.. but i can see why someone would want to be. Just because i would move the car doesnt mean i cant see it from another perspective. The system does not work because a man who wanted to pick up his kid from school got arrested because he said he would be right back. That to me is not the system working.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Well until they release more info we have to go by what we know. So far... Fisher got arrested for being double parked.


LOL, how many times are you going to repeat this lie? He didn't get arrested for double parking. He was getting NOTHING for double parking except the cop asking him to move. Wow, how ridiculous. 

He got arrested when he refused to move. That is a different thing from double parking.

It is unreal how irrational people are in this thread. Fisher is 100% at fault here, this is just bizarre. I see no one is going to answer my question.

If the cop getting involved for someone double parking is unreasonable and a waste of time, what level of crime isn't a waste of time. Burglary? Assault? ****? Someone please tell me. No one will because it is obvious how stupid that logic is.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Drogo said:


> LOL, how many times are you going to repeat this lie? He didn't get arrested for double parking. He was getting NOTHING for double parking except the cop asking him to move. Wow, how ridiculous.
> 
> He got arrested when he refused to move. That is a different thing from double parking.
> 
> ...


So if he wasnt double parked (moved his car) he would have NOT been arrested. Which means he got arrested for being double parked. He said NO i dont want to move my double parked car WHICH in a free ******* country we should be able to do without getting arrested.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it's all a little weird!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I wouldnt say im a rebel.. but i can see why someone would want to be. Just because i would move the car doesnt mean i cant see it from another perspective. The system does not work because a man who wanted to pick up his kid from school got arrested because he said he would be right back. That to me is not the system working.


Works for me! I mean, if all I have to do is move my car per an officer's command, life is good. Believe me, these guys have no desire to waste time arresting people. And frankly, if they're willing to put their lives in harms way to protect me, the least I can do is not jerk them around over some silly incident like this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Fischer was a threat unfortunately in their eyes!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah Fischer was a threat unfortunately in their eyes!


Fisher was a dumb ass in their eyes.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either statement is true in a way!


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> So if he wasnt double parked (moved his car) he would have NOT been arrested. Which means he got arrested for being double parked. He said NO i dont want to move my double parked car WHICH in a free ******* country we should be able to do without getting arrested.


 You're right, you should be able to park where ever you want. If you are in the middle of the freeway, you should be able to stop the car and go have a smoke, and if a cop tells you to move, he is way out of line. Anyone should be able to park anywhere they want, anytime, this is clearly an inalienable right. In fact I'm pretty sure it's in your constitution.

Flawless logic.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> So if he wasnt double parked (moved his car) he would have NOT been arrested. Which means he got arrested for being double parked. He said NO i dont want to move my double parked car WHICH in a free ******* country we should be able to do without getting arrested.


Don't give up your straw man easily huh? If he doesn't double park (and btw, double parking in front of a school when it is busy is such an incredibly douchebag thing to do) nothing happens. If he moves when asked nothing happens. He got arrested for refusing a perfectly reasonable order from a cop.

No you DO NOT have the right to refuse that order in a free country just because what you are doing isn't a serious offence and thank god you don't or every ******* retard who decided their time was more important than everyone else would be constantly double parking and every other ******* thing douchebag thing that douchebags like Fisher do. 

I'm shoplifting, I get caught, **** you cops! Why aren't you out catching real criminals!?!? I should be able to do that because even though it is against the law we all know it isn't REALLY that bad. LOL. When does it stop? Are you going to tell me that or not? What is the cut off point?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

There is a massive difference between double parking on a freeway, neighborhood, or even at a shopping center. Double Parking at a high school is common, and necessary, it's why most schools have massive loading and unloading zones. When I was in high school the parking lots where always filled and you would have to wait 20-30 minutes in line to get out, you weren't going to get a parking space and if you did without a decal you would be ticketed. High schools have unloading zones in the front of the school for a reason, and those unloading zones fill up quickly.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

My guess is all of you that think it was stupid for Spencer to get arrested have never had a to pick up or drop off a kid from school. There is always some asshat who thinks their time is more valuable than everyone else and shouldn't have to wait in line. I remember one morning as I was letting my daughter out for school on a rainy day. There was a long line and I had to wait about 15 minutes longer than normal in line to get my daughter close to the drop off point. There were two lanes one for people letting their kid off and the outside lane for pulling out and leaving. Just as I dropped my daughter off and was about to pull away a Van door opens and little girl jumps out right in front of my car. The driver was in the lane you were supposed to use to exit, but she stopped and double parked for just a minute to let her daughter out and almost got her run over. I wish that cop had been there that day.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Drogo said:


> Yeah don't try to justify arresting someone for doing something illegal. Fisher's convenience is far more important than the time of every other person waiting in traffic in front of the school because he is double parked.
> 
> How the hell does Fisher get so much sympathy here? Every douchebag who double parks or parks across 3 spaces or drives along the shoulder and then cuts into line and you think "where is a cop when you need one?", well this time there was a cop there. Good. I have no problem with douchebags being arrested for being douchebags.


Hey bro, I don't know if you realize it but you're the one who's actually a douchebag. Hate to be the bearer of bad news but it's true.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Ape City said:


> Dude you missed the entire point of my post. The point is everything you said is based on *assuming * there is another more serious crime going on. Every single point you made relied on some baseless assumption you had no evidence for.
> 
> I was simply giving you valid examples of why that may actually be the best use of the officers time such as my own personal town and information about the town he lives in.
> 
> ...


You should be assuming the worst will happen. You don't have the police because "nothing bad will happen, let's enforce misdemeanors". You have them in case something bad does happen. Ideally you'd like to prevent something bad from happening. There's been 1 murder in your town, well, as far as you know. You never know what's going to happen and you should always expect the worst. It doesn't matter what the crime rate is or the abundance of officers. And don't pretend that you don't assume things based off of tid bits of information, we all do it. Assumption is part of our daily lives and although it gets you in trouble sometimes, 90% of the time it's perfect. 

Back to the topic. These officers were wasting time because nothing beneficial comes from this. They could have A) Just given him a ticket, which would provide some money for the state/county/whatever. B) Arresting him uses our tax dollars, thus lost money over something incredibly trivial. And C) Something more important COULD be happening. Not IS happening, nothing might happen for 20 years but eventually something will. Either way, reason A & B are good enough. 

This isn't an act of "douchebaggery". If I saw a car parked in the manner in which his was then I would probably think to myself "this guys a douchebag" but I wouldn't be like "WHY AREN'T THE COPS ARRESTING HIM!?!? JUSTICE!??!". Also, if I got the chance to hear why he did it, I'd probably just give him a high five. The fact people think it's actually a "crime" is absurd. Sure by definition, maybe it is. But let's use our brain people.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Our system is sooo fucked up when so many people think its ok to get arrested because you said il be right back. HE DIDNT PARK HIS CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF A FREEWAY. whoever brought that up is a ******* moron. Fisher BROKE THE LAW... which i understand. He did NOT deserve to eb arrested... i dont get how people are trying to justify this as if COPS are gods or something. Fisher deserved a TICKET TOPS!!! He did NOT deserve to be arrested. Anyone who thinks otherwise is just no all there. You guys are whats messed up with our country... grow a pair for crist sakes. I will honestly say that you guys are cowards. Im not calling anyone personally out im just speaking how i feel.

Mind you.. right now im drnk. This isnt a insult to anyone this is just a drunk person being honest.

I love you all


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Drogo said:


> LOL, how many times are you going to repeat this lie? He didn't get arrested for double parking. He was getting NOTHING for double parking except the cop asking him to move. Wow, how ridiculous.
> 
> He got arrested when he refused to move. That is a different thing from double parking.
> 
> ...


I already answered this. You prioritize. If the biggest crime in your town is jay walking you use your personnel for that. If you have 10 unsolved murders you assign your personnel accordingly.

So let's put 2 and 2 together. If double parking is so bad, and the town is so calm that an officer can be assigned to monitor double parking, then that's a very low crime area. If not then the cop should have been solving real crimes.

It isn't complicated.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> I already answered this. You prioritize. If the biggest crime in your town is jay walking you use your personnel for that. If you have 10 unsolved murders you assign your personnel accordingly.
> 
> So let's put 2 and 2 together. If double parking is so bad, and the town is so calm that an officer can be assigned to monitor double parking, then that's a very low crime area. If not then the cop should have been solving real crimes.
> 
> It isn't complicated.


what the hell is jay walking anyways? crossing the road without using a crosswalk? crossing the road next to a cross walk, but not on the cross walk? or crossing a road between two cross roads without using either?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Our system is sooo fucked up when so many people think its ok to get arrested because you said il be right back. HE DIDNT PARK HIS CAR IN THE MIDDLE OF A FREEWAY. whoever brought that up is a ******* moron. Fisher BROKE THE LAW... which i understand. He did NOT deserve to eb arrested... i dont get how people are trying to justify this as if COPS are gods or something. Fisher deserved a TICKET TOPS!!! He did NOT deserve to be arrested. Anyone who thinks otherwise is just no all there. You guys are whats messed up with our country... grow a pair for crist sakes. I will honestly say that you guys are cowards. Im not calling anyone personally out im just speaking how i feel.
> 
> Mind you.. right now im drnk. This isnt a insult to anyone this is just a drunk person being honest.
> 
> I love you all


No buddy, you're what's messed up about our country. He disobeyed a law enforcement officer and he got arrested. What in the hell is there to argue about? I don't give a shit if he did something even pettier than double parking. *You don't get to disobey the law for your convenience.* 

Why should he have gotten a ticket? The officer could have given him a ticket just for being double parked but, instead he asked Fisher to move his car. What did Fisher do? He said no, so he got arrested. That is perfectly justified in my opinion.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

xeberus said:


> what the hell is jay walking anyways? crossing the road without using a crosswalk? crossing the road next to a cross walk, but not on the cross walk? or crossing a road between two cross roads without using either?


Jay walking is when someone crosses the street in the middle of the block where no crosswalk exists. It a low level crime, akin to double parking in a school pick-up area. That's in the US anyway.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Majortom505 said:


> Jay walking is when someone crosses the street in the middle of the block where no crosswalk exists. It a low level crime, akin to double parking in a school pick-up area. That's in the US anyway.


that is really lame.

if its clear and i need to cross the street im going to do so..

i guess im just a rebel.. :thumb02:

(thx for the info)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> No buddy, you're what's messed up about our country. He disobeyed a law enforcement officer and he got arrested. What in the hell is there to argue about? I don't give a shit if he did something even pettier than double parking. *You don't get to disobey the law for your convenience.*
> 
> Why should he have gotten a ticket? The officer could have given him a ticket just for being double parked but, instead he asked Fisher to move his car. What did Fisher do? He said no, so he got arrested. That is perfectly justified in my opinion.



Removed by SideWays for drunkness haha.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hey buddy 

you might wanna wait til tomorrow to continue arguing. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xeberus said:


> hey buddy
> 
> you might wanna wait til tomorrow to continue arguing. :thumbsup:


yeah i actually feel the same way. I apologize right now off bat. Im a bit drunk and there was some squabbles that involved me going on tonight with some wanna be thugging guys. Im sorry for my comment, BUT technically my only insult was the "sorry human being one" WHICH btw your not. Im making an idiot of myself by saying that. sorry.

and thank you Xeberus for pointing it out.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> WHAT THE **** WHERE TICKETS INVENTED FOR??? NO ONE IS SAYING HE DIDNT DISOBEY THE LAW YOU *******************. HE SHOULDNT BE GETTING ARRESTED FOR RIDICOULUS SHIT LIKE THAT. JESUS CRIST DUDE YOU ARE A JOKE OF A HUMAN BEING.
> 
> He disobeyed a double parking law... big whoops. ARREST THE GUY!! oh wait.. you already did. ******* stup!d.


Lol? And your excuse for this is being drunk? Bro, you need to get off the internet if you can't handle yourself. I'm sure I'm just as wasted as you are but, I can handle an argument while I'm plastered.

Don't worry though man. I don't think anything you said is offensive. I just think it's hilarious that you offered no argument what so ever. Also hilarious that you embarrassed yourself like that.

Hah, have a fun night. Maybe we can get wasted together sometime.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol? And your excuse for this is being drunk? Bro, you need to get off the internet if you can't handle yourself. I'm sure I'm just as wasted as you are but, I can handle an argument while I'm plastered.
> 
> Don't worry though man. I don't think anything you said is offensive. I just think it's hilarious that you offered no argument what so ever. Also hilarious that you embarrassed yourself like that.
> 
> Hah, have a fun night. Maybe we can get wasted together sometime.


Interesting... I think my argument is pretty clear except for how harsh i might have came off. I dont think i embarrassed myself at all(Except for coming off insulting of-course)... cool that you think that.

I doubt we will get drunk ever unless you live in San Jose lmao.

Also... i want to point out that it ISNT just the alcohol its partly my mood with the drama that went down tonight. It got to me... what can i say lol


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Interesting... I think my argument is pretty clear except for how harsh i might have came off. I dont think i embarrassed myself at all(Except for coming off insulting of-course)... cool that you think that.
> 
> I doubt we will get drunk ever unless you live in San Jose lmao.


Well, from what I'm getting. Your argument is that double-parking shouldn't result in an arrest. I completely agree with that.

You seem to think he got arrested for just double parking. That's not the case at all. You can't get arrested for double parking. It will only result in a ticket or getting your car towed. BUT, when an officer asks you to move your car and you refuse. That's when you get arrested. I honestly don't see how anyone can't understand such a simple concept like this.

He broke a law. An officer asked him to correct his mistake. He refused. Then he got arrested. Pretty simple. Sure, it's a petty crime. But, if you don't enforce the small stuff, what do you enfore?

Oh and you asked what tickets are for? Well, the officer could have just given him a ticket on the spot for being double parked. But he asked him to move instead of writing him a ticket.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Well, from what I'm getting. Your argument is that double-parking shouldn't result in an arrest. I completely agree with that.
> 
> You seem to think he got arrested for just double parking. That's not the case at all. You can't get arrested for double parking. It will only result in a ticket or getting your car towed. BUT, when an officer asks you to move your car and you refuse. That's when you get arrested. I honestly don't see how anyone can't understand such a simple concept like this.
> 
> ...


Alright well you seem to understand what i was saying pretty clearly. Making me believe your first comment was just silly and unnecessary. I get that he got arrested for refusing BUT unless he MOVED his double parked car he then would have got arrested. Which if you apply logic he got arrested because he double parked. Its also a simple concept which im not sure how people dont understand. If he moved his car THEN he wouldnt be DOUBLE PARKED and he wouldn't have got arrested. I get that but it also means that being double parked was the reason for being arrested here. Its pretty silly for a police Officer to go from writing a ticket to someone, to asking him to move his car THEN just arrest him because he will move it in 10min instead of right away. Clearly the officer had no attention to write a ticket OR call the towing truck. His attention was to tell this guys to move his car and if he refuses his order he will go to jail. Which in a case of Double Parking is more then ridiculous. If someone doesnt see why its stupid for him to get arrested then that just proves more why our system is so messed up... that people are actually believing that its OK to be doubleparked/refusing to move the car cuz u want to be double parked an extra 10min. We do have towing companies and there are Tickets... which is more acceptable for Fishers offense. Being arrested... SORRY BUT NO.

You rob a liquor store.... OK you get arrested. There are clear offenses that constitute that.

ALSO... now that i think about it. If you guys want to claim his arrest didnt have anything to do with double parking BUT instead refusing to move the car within the 10min it would take him to get his daughter. Isnt there some kind of law against allowing cops to set people up for breaking the law?? I could be wrong on this because it might be a rumor but i heared that cops cant set you up for failure. If she just wrote him a ticket for double parking then he never would have got arrested.. right?

Also.. if i planned to give someone a ticket THEN decided to give him a chance to move his car and if he didnt, i wouldnt arrest him i would just continue writing that ticket. I would never go from writing a ticket to "WAIT, instead of just writing this ticket and leaving I WILL LET HIM BE SCOTT FREE OR IN JAIL, ITS UP TO HIM!!". I mean seriously?? In no no ones ******* mind can this be doing a favor for the guy.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

> *I get that he got arrested for refusing*





> Which if you apply logic he got arrested because he double parked.


Lol, okay. If you wanna think about it like that then sure, you're right. No one's denying that being double parked was *a* cause of his arrest.




> Its pretty silly for a police Officer to go from writing a ticket to someone, to asking him to move his car THEN just arrest him because he will move it in 10min instead of right away. Clearly the officer had no attention to write a ticket OR call the towing truck. His attention was to tell this guys to move his car and if he refuses his order he will go to jail.


Why would the officer waste his time writing a ticket for such a petty crime when he could simply ask the man to move his car and be done with it? Do you really think the officer was expecting Fisher to tell him no? What moron would refuse to do what an officer says? Oh I know, Spencer Fisher. And that's why he got arrested.



> His attention was to tell this guys to move his car and if he refuses his order he will go to jail. Which in a case of Double Parking is more then ridiculous.


No, it's not ridiculous. If he were to write Fisher a ticket, he wouldn't have moved his car. You can't write someone a ticket while they're still refusing to obey the law. The point of the ticket is to make sure they don't do it again. If you write someone a ticket for double parking and they still double park, it defeats the purpose of the ticket. Which is when the arrest becomes involved.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, okay. If you wanna think about it like that then sure, you're right. No one's denying that being double parked was *a* cause of his arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have basically ignored alot of my post... 

Second... *Why would the officer waste his time writing a ticket for such a petty crime when he could simply ask the man to move his car and be done with it? Do you really think the officer was expecting Fisher to tell him no? What moron would refuse to do what an officer says? Oh I know, Spencer Fisher. And that's why he got arrested.
*

Alright so the officer knows its a petty crime YET he arrested the guy instead of giving him 10min to pick his kid up from school. :sarcastic12::sarcastic12:


Third... YES HE WOULD HAVE MOVED HIS CAR... just 10min later. Which in a reasonable human being is more then ok. Ofcourse in a cops mind where he is GOD.. 10minutes is 10minutes too late. Its a shame that your alright with Cops acting like dickheads instead of proper human beings.

Im off to bed now. Next time you get pulled over.. tell the guy to give you the worst punishment possible because unless that happens you probably are going to repeat the crime again. :thumbsup:

Also.. the point of a ticket is NOT to make sure they dont do it again. If you believe that... then LOL (Im sure the money incentive of a ticket has nothing to do with giving Tickets)


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> You have basically ignored alot of my post...
> 
> Second... *Why would the officer waste his time writing a ticket for such a petty crime when he could simply ask the man to move his car and be done with it? Do you really think the officer was expecting Fisher to tell him no? What moron would refuse to do what an officer says? Oh I know, Spencer Fisher. And that's why he got arrested.
> *
> ...


The fact that you think it's perfectly fine to just block traffic and slow everyone elses day down beccause you think your life is more important shows what an ignorant twat you really are.

Good on the cop for putting this asshat in jail, I wish more cops would do this sort of thing. I have to drive from call to call in my profession and on the way I have to deal with tons of morons on the roads. Hopefully this incident will make Spencer act like less of a twat the next time.

The way you have been acting this entire thread leads me to believe you aren't a day over 16. When you actually have to share the road with these idiots maybe then you'll understand, although judging by your piss poor judgement I can only hope you never get that privelage.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Randomhero FTW said:


> The fact that you think it's perfectly fine to just block traffic and slow everyone elses day down beccause you think your life is more important shows what an ignorant twat you really are.
> 
> Good on the cop for putting this asshat in jail, I wish more cops would do this sort of thing. I have to drive from call to call in my profession and on the way I have to deal with tons of morons on the roads. Hopefully this incident will make Spencer act like less of a twat the next time.
> 
> The way you have been acting this entire thread leads me to believe you aren't a day over 16. When you actually have to share the road with these idiots maybe then you'll understand, although judging by your piss poor judgement I can only hope you never get that privelage.


Where in the whole conversation have i EVER said that im ok with Fisher slowing down traffic?? Is that what you think the argument is?? Im not even going to read the rest of your post because you clearly dont know what hell your arguing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I don't recall you saying that either!:confused02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Term said:


> My guess is all of you that think it was stupid for Spencer to get arrested have never had a to pick up or drop off a kid from school. There is always some asshat who thinks their time is more valuable than everyone else and shouldn't have to wait in line. I remember one morning as I was letting my daughter out for school on a rainy day. There was a long line and I had to wait about 15 minutes longer than normal in line to get my daughter close to the drop off point. There were two lanes one for people letting their kid off and the outside lane for pulling out and leaving. Just as I dropped my daughter off and was about to pull away a Van door opens and little girl jumps out right in front of my car. The driver was in the lane you were supposed to use to exit, but she stopped and double parked for just a minute to let her daughter out and almost got her run over. I wish that cop had been there that day.


Good points. I'm also a parent who has been in those pickup and drop-off lines. Fisher may have been new to them, who knows. Bottom line, a cop tried to correct him and he wouldn't have any part of it. Who knows what he was thinking. If we had a situation where the only thing a cop could is call a tow truck and hope it arrives before the offenders gets back with their kids, I can only imagine the mess. 

Regardless, the moral lesson: do what police ask you to do. They have their reasons. You can always bellyache later like Sideways, from the right side of the bars.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Good lord what a tiresome thread. Reading beyond the first 5 pages is one of my lifes regrets.


----------



## Randomhero FTW (Aug 29, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Where in the whole conversation have i EVER said that im ok with Fisher slowing down traffic?? Is that what you think the argument is?? Im not even going to read the rest of your post because you clearly dont know what hell your arguing.


Whatever you say dickbag.........

I guess the fact that you find it fine for him to leave his car double parked even after a police officer explicitly told him not to, but then again you're on this whole **** the police attitude. I'm fairly sure you did read the rest of my post and it probably hit home pretty hard for you. Hopefully one day you'll grow up and be able to use that brain that god gave you.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Warnings will start going out if there's any more cranky in this thread.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Missed the last couple pages. But a couple things

1. You cannot be arrested for double parking

2. You cannot be arrested for saying no to a cop either

3. You cannot be arrested for causing a (minor) disturbance.

So there is most definitely more to this story. I would love to know what the charges were.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm glad all of our crimes are solved. I know I sleep better at night knowing that the police would rather troll the Walmart parking lot looking for expired stickers (which I saw last week) than chasing down the a-holes who robbed my home (two weeks ago).

I'm sure all the cops peers were passing out high fives on stopping this tragic abuse of our parking system. Good Job (wo)Men in Blue.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> Warnings will start going out if there's any more cranky in this thread.


In the spirit of Spencer Fisher NO damn the man :angry04:



just kidding :thumb02:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

BHShaman said:


> I'm glad all of our crimes are solved. I know I sleep better at night knowing that the police would rather troll the Walmart parking lot looking for expired stickers (which I saw last week) than chasing down the a-holes who robbed my home (two weeks ago).
> 
> I'm sure all the cops peers were passing out high fives on stopping this tragic abuse of our parking system. Good Job (wo)Men in Blue.


Yikes. Here's another one.

1. How do you know they were looking for expired stickers?

2. I'm sure if there was even anything remotely more exciting to do, they would have been doing that. You really think if they knew where the guys who burglarized your home were, that they would be patrolling a parking lot?

It's very ignorant when people say "Why don't you go find robbers / murders / drug dealers instead of stopping me for speeding". Somehow people think that the above mentioned people are everywhere, and we just ignore them to stop the average citizen who speeds. Too funny that people actually believe that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Yikes. Here's another one.
> 
> 1. How do you know they were looking for expired stickers?
> 
> ...


Basically one of the main points I was trying to get across several pages ago, but articulated much better. It's this insane notion that the cop made a choice in the first place to patrol this particular parking lot with the singular desire to cause trouble that makes me wonder about peoples ability to empathize with the situation.

I am sure the cop would have much rather been out catching bad guys than playing mall patrol, but at the same time I am sure the officer had no say in the matter.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a hard time taking the guy whos picking his daughter up from school, as the bad guy, when the cop whos being a prick and wont allot him 10 minutes to get his kid and leave, and instead ARRESTS him isnt. It dosent exactly say what happened with spencer's daughter, seriously was she left there?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> I have a hard time taking the guy whos picking his daughter up from school, as the bad guy, when the cop whos being a prick and wont allot him 10 minutes to get his kid and leave, and instead ARRESTS him isnt. It dosent exactly say what happened with spencer's daughter, *seriously was she left there?*


EXACTLY. Was Spencer stupid enough to let that happen so that he could what? show that cop he doesn't have to take any crap?

would serve him right if social services picked her up for him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Good lord what a tiresome thread. Reading beyond the first 5 pages is one of my lifes regrets.


Interesting.. yet you keep posting in here. :confused02: Strange.




Randomhero FTW said:


> Whatever you say dickbag.........
> 
> I guess the fact that you find it fine for him to leave his car double parked even after a police officer explicitly told him not to, but then again you're on this whole **** the police attitude. I'm fairly sure you did read the rest of my post and it probably hit home pretty hard for you. Hopefully one day you'll grow up and be able to use that brain that god gave you.


Dickbag?? Thats how your going to start it?? You now have 2 posts and 2 of your posts i have not finished reading because the first sentence is the dumbest thing iv ever heared in my life in both of the posts. Your 2 for 2 buddy.. lets see if you go 3 for 3.



swpthleg said:


> Warnings will start going out if there's any more cranky in this thread.


He called me a dickbag!! 



BHShaman said:


> I'm glad all of our crimes are solved. I know I sleep better at night knowing that the police would rather troll the Walmart parking lot looking for expired stickers (which I saw last week) than chasing down the a-holes who robbed my home (two weeks ago).
> 
> I'm sure all the cops peers were passing out high fives on stopping this tragic abuse of our parking system. Good Job (wo)Men in Blue.


HAY YOU KNOW THE LAW!! Forget the robbers... its our parking violate-rs that are ruining this country.



Syxx Paq said:


> I have a hard time taking the guy whos picking his daughter up from school, as the bad guy, when the cop whos being a prick and wont allot him 10 minutes to get his kid and leave, and instead ARRESTS him isnt. It dosent exactly say what happened with spencer's daughter, seriously was she left there?


Yeah seriously.. what dickhead cop. Would rather arrest someone then give him 10min or write a ticket and be done with it.



oldfan said:


> EXACTLY. Was Spencer stupid enough to let that happen so that he could what? show that cop he doesn't have to take any crap?
> 
> would serve him right if social services picked her up for him.


Ahh.. i see what you did there. 

Im sure Fisher never in his right mind though he was going to be arrested for double parking a car lol

Also.. why are you still posting?? Dont you regret ever reading this thread?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Also.. why are you still posting?? Dont you regret ever reading this thread


two reasons.
1, In the hope that my brilliant insights might raise the level of discourse.

2. I am bored out of my ******* mind.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

oldfan said:


> two reasons.
> 1, In the hope that my brilliant insights might raise the level of discourse.
> 
> 2. I am bored out of my ******* mind.


Ehh brilliant insight?? Thats not what i would call it BUT hay... whatever makes you happy. 

Yeah dont blame yah.. this thread is somewhat entertaining in a stupid kinda way.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not sure that the level of discourse can be raised in this thread, under the current circumstances.

I'll have a look tomorrow AM, but right now I'm taking Russki Standart to bed.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Interesting.. yet you keep posting in here. :confused02: Strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You care to address any of my posts? Considering I seem to be the only professional posting in this thread, yet you quoted everyone around me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> You care to address any of my posts? Considering I seem to be the only professional posting in this thread, yet you quoted everyone around me.


Iv read your posts but your opinion is very bias. Your a cop right?? Ofcourse your going to defend your fellow cops. I truly believe Cops are a GANG in every sense of the word. Just like Gangs will back each other up no matter the reason i also think Cops will. I have been in situations where the cops are being unreasonable but not once has the other cops EVER said something to him. Not the worst but the most obvious is having cops call us names like pieces of shit. **** ups, worthless fucks that wont amount to anything. And this was when i was 16 with my friends out at night drinking. We wernt causing a scene or anything.. we were in a deserted park just having fun like 16 year old kids do now a days. Certainly didnt deserve to be called names (Especially since all of us are actually pretty good students so why he felt he had the right to call us that is beyond me) YET none of the 5 cops there said anything. I find it hard to believe that they are all assholes like that.. its more likely to me that Cops just back each other up no matter what. 

Also its not that i want to NOT address your posts but there isnt much i can say that i havent already said. Your saying he CANT be arrested for double parking and telling a cop he wont move the car BUT as of right now thats the information we have. If Fisher did something to deserve being arrested well i guarantee it will come out SOONER then later. Which at that time depending on the info i will change my opinion on the matter. As it is right now... im not going to pretend something else happened. He got arrested for a bullshit reason.

BTW.. i never saw a post where you said you were a cop.. im just assuming you are based on some of the things you have said and people that reply-d to you. So if i am wrong on that, sorry.

Also for the sake of conversation, i had another run in with the cops. I had a bottle on me after school and we got searched because there was a theft at a Safe-Way nearby and he found the bottle on me. I got put in the back of the cop car and while i was there 1 of the cops was looking through my phone. He would find a girls name... ask me questions about her then erase the contact and say it was a mistake. He did it to about 3-4 people and laughed about it each time he did it. I wasnt upset... cuz quiet frankly i thought it was funny too especially because when im in situations like that i try to make light of it by joking around. Still though i find it hard to believe a police officer has the right to do that. There was a female cop next to him laughing with him. Basically my point is that i believe cops stick together like paper and glue.

BTW.. im not just some cop hater, i actually love cops and that we have them. They do for the most part make this world a much better place. I have had amazing run ins with cops also.. I got pulled over driving my friends truck cuz he was wayyy too drunk while i DIDNT have my license. I also was drinking myself. I lied to the cop about me drinking.. they breathalyzed me and asked me why i lied. I told them straight up.. that i lied because im scared and that i know i just ruined my life. Im 18.. driving without a license and i have been drinking. The cops went and talked, towed the car away which he got back in like 5 days BECAUSE i got my license right after. So they towed the car.. and told me that WE are going to walk home BUT they are not going to report the DUI. Instead they said they will say that i was driving without my headlights on. In this scenario even though the cops were making fun of us i couldn't be happier with what they did for me. I was CLEARLY in the wrong and any punishemt they gave me would have basically fit the crime. Yet i seemed to have gotten off better then Spencer Fisher did and all he did was double park his car. Im sure if i acted like a little sht towards them i still wouldn't be able to get a license lol. I never act like a dick towars cops.. iv been raised better then to be a disrespectful asshole so if one of my friends tries to put the tough guy act i always tell them to stfu.

With these stories i just want you to realize that im not someone out here thinking Cops are all just wasting our tax money or w/e. I just truly believe that the COP was an incredible dickhead and that i think you will stick up for him whether you think he is in the wrong or not.




> UFC lightweight Spencer Fisher was arrested in Bettendorf, Iowa on Tuesday for "interfering with an official act," which could mean anything from tearing up a parking ticket a meter maid was writing him to refusing to allow animal control to take his dog that had gotten loose from his yard.
> 
> He was released on $300 bond on his own recognizance.
> 
> ...


There is maybe some more info in there. To me it sounds like Fisher telling him "No" turned into cop trying to act like Fisher is preventing him to do his job. Sounds like some asshole cop bs to me. In other words... He wanted to arrest Fisher and even though it sounds like Fisher didnt deserve to be arrested. The cop used his magical Cop powers and worded things in a way as to give him permission to make the arrest. Someone who imo... i dont want protecting my neighborhood.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay I have watched the this whole argument unfold over the last couple of days in the vain hopes that people will start to show some common sense. That doesn't seem like it's going to happen any time soon so I am going to try my hand at it.

I will state - for the record - that I am not a cop but I do work in law enforcement. As a criminologist and in my training for such I have worked with police departments, crime labs, and the FBI. I have also helped instruct police in hand to hand combat and tactics. So I have an extensive background with them.

Cops are not gangs. They do not conform to the kind of behaviors that mark what you would consider gangs. A typical police force is going to have much the same feel as an active military unit. Their lives are very different from a civilians life. Random Guy A does not have to worry about trying to do a routine minor thing at work and possibly getting shot because the other person is a paranoid looney, drug runner, or just a plain old fashioned cop hater. 

Let's use an example: say you are pulling over someone for a routine traffic stop. Nothing major. The people, instead of pulling over and getting a ticket, pull into a driveway and run for the door. Do you assume they simply need to get home quickly? Perhaps to see Jeopardy or use the bathroom really badly? No. Logically you have to assume that there is a reason for them to run. Logic also dictates that if you run from police you are probably guilty of something. Guilty of stupidity at the very least. Fleeing a police officer can get you spanked hard in court depending on the state.

What you get here - when you really think about it - is a group of men and women who don't necessarily risk their lives everyday but have to be in the mindset that they do. So they then form tight bonds with the other people capable of understanding that particular strain. Their fellow cops. This does produce a strong sense of community amongst them and it should. They rely on each other.

They also follow the number one rule of authority. Never argue or disagree in front of the people you have authority over. Dissension in the ranks of power weakens it perception wise. It's just like raising children. The parents have to back each other up even if they don't completely agree with each because the child won't listen if they both give different answers. Authority must be clear or it cannot be properly wielded. Basic psychology.

Now, that being said, are their cops who are drawn to the job by that power and abuse it once there? Yes. Of course their are. This kind of job has always been an inviting one for bullies. You get to carry a weapon and have authority over people. It's not a flaw in the system but rather a flaw in people. 

As the old saying goes power corrupts.

And one must remember that cops deal with all kinds of petty dickery every day. In fact they have to deal with that more than anything. So they either grow really thick skins or they lose all patience with it. The good ones do the first.

So I cannot sit by and watch these verbal attacks on cops. They are general assumptions and biased ones at that. Cops are just like everyone else. You get good and bad in the same numbers with them that you do with everyone else. Those of you who say otherwise are just being blinded by circumstances. Most of us only have to deal with a cop on a bad day. It makes it really easy to paint them as the bad guys but, as I said, the sliding scale of cool to asshole is the same with them as it is for the rest of us.

That's all I have to say about that.

On the subject of Spencer Fisher I have only this to say. The original article specifically says that he was arrested for interfering with the duties of an official. That is not being arrested for double parking. And no one here knows the circumstances of the arrest. Their are no details on how aggressive or polite or anything that either man was. We don't know the surrounding situation. Were other parents complaining? Was his parking job causing a problem where others couldn't leave? We just don't know. Therefore we cannot make a judgement as to who was right or wrong in this case. Either one could have been in the wrong or they both could have been. 

The bottom line is we just don't have enough information to make that determination.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Okay I have watched the this whole argument unfold over the last couple of days in the vain hopes that people will start to show some common sense. That doesn't seem like it's going to happen any time soon so I am going to try my hand at it.
> 
> I will state - for the record - that I am not a cop but I do work in law enforcement. As a criminologist and in my training for such I have worked with police departments, crime labs, and the FBI. I have also helped instruct police in hand to hand combat and tactics. So I have an extensive background with them.
> 
> ...


Il read the rest later and EDIT my post BUT i want to mention that Cops actually act very MUCH like gangs. I think YOU misunderstand the meaning of that. Even my economics(College) teacher has made that similarity and he is a bright man. I can tell you missunderstand it because of the "They do not conform to the kind of behaviors you would consider a gang".



> A gang is a group of three or more people who, through the organization, formation, and establishment of an assemblage, share a common identity.


Thats very much what Cops are if we go to the very bases of them(Mind you they are the most awesome and powerful gang). Il continue reading the rest later because right now im pretty busy. Look forward to me debating anything i dont agree with. :thumb02:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

That defintion of gang is entirely inaccurate. Going by that definition the Girl Scouts are a gang and so is the chess club, church, every martial arts dojo ever, star wars fans, dog groomers, blockbuster employees, reporters, nurses, and nuns. And these are not gangs as defined by the law or by how you were using the term.

What police are - far more accurately - is a fraternity. as defined here:

fra·ter·ni·ty (fr-tûrn-t)
n. pl. fra·ter·ni·ties
1. A body of people associated for a common purpose or interest, such as a guild.
2. A group of people joined by similar backgrounds, occupations, interests, or tastes: the fraternity of bird watchers.
3. A chiefly social organization of men students at a college or university, usually designated by Greek letters.
4. Roman Catholic Church A sodality.
5. The quality or condition of being brothers; brotherliness.

A gang - as the word is used colloquially and legally - means something far different.

On the federal level, a street gang is defined as an ongoing group, club, organization, or association of five or more persons formed for the purpose of committing a violent crime or drug offense, with members who have engaged in a continuing series of violent crimes or drug law violations that affect interstate or foreign commerce (18 U.S.C.A. § 521)

Even ignoring the definitions involved. Police simply do not exhibit the same behavior patterns except in the most corrupt of circumstances. Police do not use peer pressure to force others to join them. They do not coerce their newer members into illegal or immoral acts with them so that they feel afraid to leave. They do not have a social order based off of how feared they are.

I mean do I have to go on? They just do not fit the name you - or your economics teacher - have given them. The fact that someone is using what their economics teacher has said about gangs in a debate with a criminal behaviorial analysis professional is a sad, sad thing.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> That defintion of gang is entirely inaccurate. Going by that definition the Girl Scouts are a gang and so is the chess club, church, every martial arts dojo ever, star wars fans, dog groomers, blockbuster employees, reporters, nurses, and nuns. And these are not gangs as defined by the law or by how you were using the term.
> 
> What police are - far more accurately - is a fraternity. as defined here:
> 
> ...


Actually that definition is incredibly horrible... A Fraternity?? Sigh lol.. dont make me comment on why thats so way off. Being similar to a GANG has NOTHING to do with committing crimes. Someone could form a gang right now and they dont have to EVER commit a crime yet they could be a gang. A gang is associated to crime because so far we dont have many gangs that are out there trying to do good. I dont blame you for being mistaken its probably what most of the society associates the word "gang" with. Cops run like a gang in nearly every aspect. The biggest difference is that a regular gang commits crimes while cops try to stop them. But like i said before.. committing crimes isnt a requirement to be a "gang"

Realistically except for street gangs being on the opposite side of the law and being less funded. Their basic system operates VERY much like that of the police officers. I would go as far as to say that you could find very little things that i could NOT compare to what cops do.



> A gang is a group of people which shares an identity and a common purpose. The term has come to be associated specifically with street gangs, which organize for the purpose of carrying out illegal activity which may vary from inciting conflict with other gangs to dealing drugs. Because of this, people tend to be careful about how they use the word “gang,” to ensure that people know what sort of group is under discussion. For example, historically groups of people who worked together in construction were known as “gangs,” and this usage has become less common to avoid confusion. Defining a gang can be difficult, as the term has a fluid and often changing meaning. As a general rule, most definitions include the idea that a gang is organized in some way, often with clear leaders and a hierarchy, and that the members gather to socialize and carry out various activities on a regular basis. The shared identity of gang members can be based on ethnicity, culture, class, religion, or another common thread which allows people to find something of interest in each other.


That might explain to you better then i could as to why Gangs are mostly associated with violence/crimes BUT is not a requirement to be considered a gang.

Il pause what im doing and finish reading the rest of your post to see if any of it is valid.

I have finished reading your post and even though a very big post... it clears up little of nothing. 

First. I understand why cops have such a strong bond and it is understandable. I have never said i dont understand why cops stick together or why they dont confront each other infront of a civilian. I merely pointed out that since he is a cop he will be more inclined to side with the cop. Now im not sure with your explanation that you THINK i was confused as to why cops have a bond or that your just explaining it for shits and giggles as if thats some knowledge most people dont posses. 

Second.. Ofcourse there are cops that abuse the power and cops that dont. Ofcourse there are cops on their bad days and cops on their good days. I specificly gave 2 examples of were i thought a cop was abusing his power and being a dick and an example of were a cop basically helped me out instead of punishing me like he could have. Now again.. im not sure why you explained this. Possibly because you didnt read my post too well, or your trying to quote someone else OR once again just for shits and giggles because you think this is some knowledge you posses and others dont.

You really haven't said much of anything else in that post... which caught me off guard because i thought it might be a post that was full of things your average person might not know. (Your post) It started off strong/on top of the cliff... fell off the cliff a few steps/sentences into it BUT managed to hang on 1/3 of the way down and didn't have enough strength to climb back up.

A for effort buddy.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ahh so your way of proving me wrong or invalid or irrelevant is to agree with me while posting a longer version of the idea of yours that I have already debunked. Gotcha. 

Fraternity is actually the perfect definition for the police social unit. It really is. I'm glad that you think your definition up there means anything but it doesn't. Legally and colloquially the definition of gang does not apply to them.

Your definition of gang is vague to the point of uselessness. According to your definition everybody is part of a gang. Every single person. Which makes the definition absolutely useless as an identifier of social mores and behaviors. 

So an A for effort buddy.

Edit: I actually pointed out several key differences in the social structure between police and gangs but - hey - don't let facts stop you when you are on a roll. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Ahh so your way of proving me wrong or invalid or irrelevant is to agree with me while posting a longer version of the idea of yours that I have already debunked. Gotcha.
> 
> Fraternity is actually the perfect definition for the police social unit. It really is. I'm glad that you think your definition up there means anything but it doesn't. Legally and colloquially the definition of gang does not apply to them.
> 
> ...


1. Im not really sure where you are going with this. You haven't debunked anything. Only thing i agree with you is... MMMM, nothing. If your talking about the 80% of your post that doesn't disproof anything i said, well in that case your are rambling once again. No where im my post did i say "i agree with you" I merely pointed out that pretty much everything you said in your post, just about everyone here already realizes. Sorry if you misunderstood me :confused02: Im starting to think you dont understand things that well.

2.fra·ter·ni·ty (fr-tûrn-t)
n. pl. fra·ter·ni·ties
1. A body of people associated for a common purpose or interest, such as a guild. *(Good)*:thumbsup: *Still though id argue that some people might actually join for other reasons except for wanting to help stop crime. Possibly pressure by the family OR financial reasons. Il give it to you though just because i like to believe every cop is there to help make this world a better place first.*
2. A group of people joined by similar backgrounds, occupations, interests, or tastes: the fraternity of bird watchers. *(Horrible :thumbsdown:.. Cops have very diverse backgrounds)*
3. A chiefly social organization of men students at a college or university, usually designated by Greek letters. *(Lol what... greek letters?? Men?? :thumbsdown*
4. Roman Catholic Church A sodality.(*Lol.. your funny. :thumbsdown*
5. The quality or condition of being brothers; brotherliness. *(Im sure they dont all think they are brothers just cuz they are in the same profession. Still because i feel bad for you.. il give you a "maybe" :sarcastic12*

Then your whole definition of a cops doesn't even acknowledge that there is a system cops operate by that a fraternity doesn't even come close to simulating. 

So once again you Fail.. pretty bad.

3. Your right that definition i provided is pretty vague which is why i have a mountain of other info to support why a gang is a similar idea to that of cops. You clearly dont understand things too well and are extremely delusional. I know you came here thinking your post was going to blow all our minds but im sorry. You failed at your goal.. If i didnt actually read your post, then maybe it would have worked. Thank god you egged me on to read the whole thing right away before i forgot about it. I might have actually thought your post was insightful .

You get a C+ for effort but a D- for quality.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> 1. Im not really sure where you are going with this. You haven't debunked anything. Only thing i agree with you is... MMMM, nothing. If your talking about the 80% of your post that doesn't disproof anything i said, well in that case your are rambling once again. No where im my post did i say "i agree with you" I merely pointed out that pretty much everything you said in your post, just about everyone here already realizes. Sorry if you misunderstood me :confused02: Im starting to think you dont understand things that well.
> 
> 2.fra·ter·ni·ty (fr-tûrn-t)
> n. pl. fra·ter·ni·ties
> ...


Wow ...you are talking completely out of your ass. Congratulations. It isn't easy but you have managed it finely today, sir. Bravo.

Now back in reality... you obviously don't understand how a definition works. Let me explain. Only one of the definitions given has to apply for a definition to be valid as defined by standard dictionary and indexing practice but here they fit multiple of the definitions.

1. A body of people associated for a common purpose or interest, such as a guild. *Correct!*

2. A group of people joined by similar backgrounds, *occupations*, interests, or tastes: the fraternity of bird watchers. *I love how you accuse me of having a hard time understanding when you yourself have some serious reading comprehension issues. You say this is wrong because they come from diverse backgrounds ignoring that whole occupation part of it. I might be delusional but I believe being a police officer is a job and, last time I checked, a job counts as an occupation but I'm not the expert understander that you are. Obviously.*

5. The quality or condition of being brothers; brotherliness. *Umm... yeah. This is actually the official term for that sense of comraderie and closeness that cops have that I mentioned and you agreed existed.*

I do believe that is 3 out of 5. That almost sounds like a damn near perfect definition of the social group. Funny how that works. Education and training actually coming up with the proper name for something. Miracles never cease.

As for your mountains of data detailing how cops are exactly like gangs... I am quite sure that - _as somebody who specializes in behaviorial analysis of police and criminal subjects_ - I have read more on the subject while possessing access to a much larger amount of information & studies on the subject. 

See I'm not delusional and I don't buy your bullshit. This is what I do for a living. You can't bs me in my own yard. Nothing you say will change that. You can bring all of the examples you want I will keep shooting them down because I'm not arguing with you to change your mind or enlighten you. I'm doing this purely so other people will realize exactly how full of shit you are.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I'm not sure that the level of discourse can be raised in this thread, under the current circumstances.
> 
> I'll have a look tomorrow AM, but right now I'm taking Russki Standart to bed.


yea yea right I lose points for calling a twit a twit and look at this thread. Of course S J maybe isn't posting here.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> You care to address any of my posts? Considering I seem to be the only professional posting in this thread, yet you quoted everyone around me.


You should see why nobody likes Cops. They act just like you.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

*"fra·ter·ni·ty (fr-tûrn-t)
n. pl. fra·ter·ni·ties
1. A body of people associated for a common purpose or interest, such as a guild.
2. A group of people joined by similar backgrounds, occupations, interests, or tastes: the fraternity of bird watchers.
3. A chiefly social organization of men students at a college or university, usually designated by Greek letters.
4. Roman Catholic Church A sodality.
5. The quality or condition of being brothers; brotherliness."*

That's EXACTLY what the Mafia called itself, a fraternity. And they operated the same way too, they just had less AH rules that they enforced.

And if you don't think the Cops are a gang, I ask.... Have you ever seen a Black person stopped for a traffic violation? Four Cop cars for a Woman and kids and a busted Licence plate bulb.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

The Mafia somewhat qualifies but they actually fall under the legal and colloquial definition of a gang.

As for the 4 cop cars for a traffic stop... some how I doubt it unless they had reason to believe drugs or guns were involved. Other than that it's a great example of how gangs operate. So many times I have been pulled over by gangmembers while speeding or committing other traffic violations and given a ticket... oh wait. Sorry. I meant it's nothing like gang activity.

So Majortom your only input right now is to triple post complete and utter pointless crap? Good job.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Wow ...you are talking completely out of your ass. Congratulations. It isn't easy but you have managed it finely today, sir. Bravo.
> 
> Now back in reality... you obviously don't understand how a definition works. Let me explain. Only one of the definitions given has to apply for a definition to be valid as defined by standard dictionary and indexing practice but here they fit multiple of the definitions.
> 
> ...



Actually.. in reality. You are the delusional one, You actually come of a bit worse then delusional but i dont want to take it that far.

Let me show you once again where you are extremely incorrect, then il let you "Imagine" that you shot something down with some 3rd grade reply.



> 1. A body of people associated for a common purpose or interest, such as a guild. *Correct!*





> 2. A group of people joined by similar backgrounds, *occupations*, interests, or tastes: the fraternity of bird watchers. I love how you accuse me of having a hard time understanding when you yourself have some serious reading comprehension issues. You say this is wrong because they come from diverse backgrounds ignoring that whole occupation part of it. I might be delusional but I believe being a police officer is a job and, last time I checked, a job counts as an occupation but I'm not the expert understander that you are. Obviously.


*Ok so you got 1 out of 4 lol. So pretty much EVERYTHING in this world is a fraternity then?? If i have a taste in common with someone im in a fraternity with them?? If i play soccer with someone were a fraternity?? Give me a break dude.. dont be ridiculous. As if you can say A fraternity is the same thing as being a police officer because of this lmao. I didnt know im in a farternity with so many people. :sarcastic12: *



> 5. The quality or condition of being brothers; brotherliness. *Umm... yeah. This is actually the official term for that sense of comraderie and closeness that cops have that I mentioned and you agreed existed.*


*

false because in this definition it means the whole US Military is just a Fraternity. This "brotherliness" Is extremely vague and can be used anywhere. This is nothing but some 3rd graders response as to why the police are a farternity, me and my brother are a fraternity lmao. Your argument is BEYOND silly. I never said they are like brothers i said that i understand why they stick up for each other. Just wanted to point that out. But that has little to do with how silly your whole argument is

Now to lay some truth on you. Your even more vague definition then mine is possibly at best only a 2/5 match. Which FOR ALMOST BEING ABLE TO BE APPLIED ANYWHERE is pathetic and shows you how wrong you are. Yet it leaves out sooo many FACTS as to why a the police is a gang and not a fraternity.
1. Territory.
2. Goals
3. Leadership
4. Earnings
5. Uniform/Symbol
6. Rules
7. Power
ETC.

So many things that in a fraternity doesn't even begin to manifest and SOOO many things that your outrageous Definition cant even begin to compare.

You are delusional and you SPEW bullshit and Nonsense. You have SHUT NOTHING DOWN, only in your world are you somehow disproving anything i have said. Do everyone you deal with a favor and get a career change. You clearly dont UNDERSTAND anything. This is way too much for you to comprehend you are way too simple minded, your arguments are as deep as a middle schoolers would be. 

and lmao
"THIS IS MY OWN YARD" Hahaha... jesus your lame. Are you sure your not in middle school?*


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> The Mafia somewhat qualifies but they actually fall under the legal and colloquial definition of a gang.
> 
> As for the 4 cop cars for a traffic stop... some how I doubt it unless they had reason to believe drugs or guns were involved. Other than that it's a great example of how gangs operate. So many times I have been pulled over by gangmembers while speeding or committing other traffic violations and given a ticket... oh wait. Sorry. I meant it's nothing like gang activity.
> 
> So Majortom your only input right now is to triple post complete and utter pointless crap? Good job.


Your opinion is proved to be worthless, so if you disagree with me... I must be on the right track.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Actually.. in reality. You are the delusional one, You actually come of a bit worse then delusional but i dont want to take it that far.
> 
> Let me show you once again where you are extremely incorrect, then il let you "Imagine" that you shot something down with some 3rd grade reply.
> 
> ...


Okay, Sideways, you have gone completely into the ludicrous waters. Your definition is - once again - unbelievably vague. You just described every organization ever. Every last one of them.

But you will simply continue to call me delusional and full of shit despite everything I say being easily researchable and provable by anyone with a few minutes of their time. Something you don't have on your side. So I will not continue this. People will read this and decide who makes the most sense. They - and I - will know the truth of it.

And, MajorTom, my opinion has in no way been proven worthless. You are just an asshat who is against the police fraternity and don't like it when someone who knows what they are talking about defines it all.

Oh and one last thing about fraternities and gangs: 

http://www.fop.net/

http://www.ibpo.org/

Well 2 things. Have fun.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Okay, Sideways, you have gone completely into the ludicrous waters. Your definition is - once again - unbelievably vague. You just described every organization ever. Every last one of them.
> 
> But you will simply continue to call me delusional and full of shit despite everything I say being easily researchable and provable by anyone with a few minutes of their time. Something you don't have on your side. So I will not continue this. People will read this and decide who makes the most sense. They - and I - will know the truth of it.
> 
> ...


LMAO.. which is why i have gone in greater detail to show you the similarities between cops and a street gang. They basically operate on the same grid except one is on the side of jusice and the other tends to be on the side of Violence and corruption. Your whole argument is literally one of the silliest things i have seen on here yet. I cant even believe that you dont realize why its so ridiculous. Wtf have you said that needs to be researched?? Absolutely NOTHING. Everything you said comes with the mind set of a middle school kid. 

You have fun buddy. Maybe one day you can understand the fundamentals of how Gangs operate and how Cops operate and why they are so similar. You might also one day learn what a fraternity is. This Cops being the biggest Gang/most powerful gang concept ISNT anything new. Its not something i just thought of tonight and want to change the world. This has been a known fact for a long time now. Its not an insult to cops in any shape way or form. They are a gang that helps keep people following our laws. If it wasn't for them i dont see a reason anyone would want to follow our societies laws.

Maybe this is too much for you to understand.

have a good day sir.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Although law enforcement is extremely important, i'll say it again : F*ck the police!

Arresting him for sth like that and in front of her daughter? :confused03:


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

*"And, MajorTom, my opinion has in no way been proven worthless."*

Your position is intransigent and repetitious. Your ability to see the real world is nonexistent and you must work in Mayberry R.F.D.

Worthless and a half is better description.

By the way I said proved not proven.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Majortom505 said:


> *"And, MajorTom, my opinion has in no way been proven worthless."*
> 
> Your position is intransigent and repetitious. Your ability to see the real world is nonexistent and you must work in Mayberry R.F.D.
> 
> ...


The way he looks at things is actually quiet amazing. just for the fact of how delusional it really is and how little importance his posts have YET he thinks he has just basically amazed everyone.


----------

